# Allein im Wald



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

Bis auf eine Ausnahme, die mir aber doch gezeigt hat, dass ich erstmal mit mir und den Strecken und dem Fahrrad klar kommen muss, war ich bisher immer alleine unterwegs. Teilweise sind das reine Mountainbiketrails, die ich unter der Woche befahre, dh wenn da mal etwas wäre, kommt da so schnell niemand vorbei. Momentan bin ich zwar wegen dem Hardtail und als Anfänger eh tendenziell vorsichtig unterwegs, aber nichtsdestotrotz.
Ein Tip eines Youtubers war, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, grundsätzlich praktisch auf Protektoroverkill zu gehen, also Fullface, Protektorenjacke, etc. Da käme ich mir mit meinem XC Hardtail aber irgendwie dämlich mit vor (auch wenn das dann keiner sieht ).
Eine andere Variante meinerseits, als ich in der Dämmerung noch Trails gefahren bin, war, an meine Schwester meinen Livestandort per Whatsapp zu schicken.
Explizit sonntags zu fahren, weil da mehr Leute auf der Strecke sind, würde halt auch bedeuten, dass mehr Leute auf der Strecke sind, da käme ich mir je nach Trail, den ich für mich noch ausfrickeln muss, wie ein wandelndes Hindernis vor.

Wie geht ihr mit sowas um, oder macht ihr euch da deutlich weniger Gedanken als ich?


----------



## _Olli (13. Juli 2018)

strava bietet die live-strecken verfolgung. da kann man immer sehen wo du gerade bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

Soweit ich sehe gehört das zur Bezahlversion. Aber gut, da gibt's ja die oben erwähnte Alternative.


----------



## _Olli (13. Juli 2018)

ja das ist richtig. aber immer noch viel günstiger als extra kleidung usw. 

hat sogar die möglich nen notruf ab zusetzten. wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2018)

Rotkäppchen geht alleine durch den Wald. Aufeinmal hört sie ein rascheln im Busch. Sie schiebt die Äste beiseite und plötzlich sitzt vor ihr der böse Wolf. OH BÖSER WOLF WARUM HAST DU DENN SO ROTE GROßE AUGEN? HAU AB. ICH BIN AM KACKEN!

Was hat man früher nur gemacht...

Aber zum Thema: Neben sehr teuren Garmin-Kameras gibt es auch günstige Lichter mit Crash notifier: https://seesense.cc/products/see-sense-ace-rear-light


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ein Tip eines Youtubers war, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, grundsätzlich praktisch auf Protektoroverkill zu gehen, also Fullface, Protektorenjacke, etc





linfer schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit sowas um,


Risiko realistisch kalkulieren. Mit dem (sehr geringen) Restrisiko leben oder das Radfahren im Wald bleiben lassen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Rotkäppchen geht alleine durch den Wald. Aufeinmal hört sie ein rascheln im Busch. Sie schiebt die Äste beiseite und plötzlich sitzt vor ihr der böse Wolf


Du meinst Wildschwein  Zumindest war das der Grund, warum hier ein Mountainbiker mal bös Probleme bekommen hat.

@mw.dd 
Hast recht, ich lass dann mal das Fahren sein, das ist die deutlich vernünftigere Lösung


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich lass dann mal das Fahren sein, das ist die deutlich vernünftigere Lösung



Kein Grund zu zicken...er hat Recht.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

Top 

@  hilfreiche Kommentare
 Danke schonmal bis hierhin.
Wegen Strava, ich mag die App einfach nicht, allerdings ist diese Notfunktion wirklich gut, dh ich werd mal schauen, ob es eine Nicht-Strava-Alternative gibt.

Ich mache mir mit Sicherheit zu viele Gedanken, allerdings wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür, zu respektieren, dass dieser Thread nicht im allgemeinen Forum steht, sondern im LO. Hilfreiche Kommentare gerne, aber ansonsten tief Luft holen und aus dem Forum rausklicken. Funktioniert bestimmt super.


----------



## _Olli (13. Juli 2018)

bisher hab ich keine app gefunden die das noch kann. 
es gibt och apps die ni ganz "legal" sind - wo ma den standpunkt live sieht. 

und setzt einfach den freak mw.dd auf igno.. hab ich auch schon lang getan.


----------



## write-only (13. Juli 2018)

In Google Maps kann man auch seinen Standort teilen, ist meiner Erfahrung nach etwas zuverlässiger als Whatsapp und den Link den man da zum Teilen bekommt geht auf jeden Gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Top
> 
> @  hilfreiche Kommentare
> Danke schonmal bis hierhin.
> Ich mache mir mit Sicherheit zu viele Gedanken



Bitte schön.
Diese Eigenschaft kommt bei Frauen viel häufiger vor als bei Männern (Deswegen ist bei üblichen "Fail-Videos" der Männeranteil deutlich höher ).

Die See.Sense und die Crash-Alert-Funktion finde ich wirklich interessant, ich habe eine der ersten Generation ohne diese App- und Ai-Gimmicks, funktioniert auch noch wunderbar, es happert nur an der schlechten Akku-Qualität, der aber damals noch austauschbar war. Das Problem gehört hoffentlich mit dem LiPol-Akku der ACE der Vergangenheit an.

Diesen Thread gab es übrigens schon mindestens einmal: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/automatische-notfallmeldung-bei-einem-unfall.815584/


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> bisher hab ich keine app gefunden die das noch kann.
> es gibt och apps die ni ganz "legal" sind - wo ma den standpunkt live sieht.


Hm, doof



> nd setzt einfach den freak mw.dd auf igno.. hab ich auch schon lang getan.


Ich vergess immer, dass es die Funktion gibt, danke für die Erinnerung 

@bobons 
Das Problem bei diesen Crash-apps sehe ich dahingehend, dass ich mir wahrscheinlich nach einem harmlosen Crash sofort erstmal Gedanken darum machen muss, etwaige Notrufe zu verhindern. Oder wie funktioniert das bei dir, außer dass du dann halt einfach nicht stürzt?


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juli 2018)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Kein Grund zu zicken


Ist halt LO 


linfer schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich lass dann mal das Fahren sein, das ist die deutlich vernünftigere Lösung


Der Tipp, sich das Risiko zu überlegen und sich dann erst Gedanken um die Minimierung zu machen war ernst gemeint. Ist auch nichts, was nur speziell für Frauen gilt.


_Olli schrieb:


> und setzt einfach den freak mw.dd auf igno.. hab ich auch schon lang getan.


Das Du das getan hast betrachte ich als Auszeichnung


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist halt LO


Was ist halt LO?


----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2018)

Ich habe ja noch keine See.Sense mit der App (die erste Version war noch nicht "smart", nur "mediocre intelligent"), stürze aber allgemein wenig (geschätzt alle 400 km ein leichter Sturz) - ich fahre ja auch nicht mehr viel im Wald, zumindest weitaus weniger als früher. Die Funktion ist aber auch nützlich, wenn einen ein LKW von der Straße geschubst hat.

Habe das zu der Funktion gefunden:

"What differences are there between crash/theft v2.0 of the Icon and the ACE? Will the Icon update the v2??"
"They are both improved with auto-arming and disarming as well as more options. We will retrofit to ICON in the future too (as a free firmware update)."

Und für die v1:
"
*Q: HOW DO I USE THE CRASH ALERT FEATURE?*
A: Our crash alert service can be set up via the settings menu. By entering a contact number and clicking the green tick to confirm, an SMS message will be set to send when your ICON detects a crash.

The crash detection algorithm is sensitive to any unnatural movements that would not take place normally when mounted on a bike, therefore we recommend you only turn on crash detection once the light is mounted."

Ich habe mal eine ACE bestellt, falls Du aus KA kommst kannst Du sie gerne mal ausprobieren. Lieferdatum vielleicht noch diesen Monat - wirklich brauchen werde ich sie wohl ab Oktober.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

Ah, dann hatte ich das missverstanden. 
Ne, leider nicht, aber mich würde interessieren, was die taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (13. Juli 2018)

Meine Frau hatte auch diese Fragen. Seit einiger Zeit dreht sie, wie ich auch, abends ein paar Runden im Wald.
Unter der Woche ist es halt sonst etwas schwierig wegen der Kinder.

Also, nachts, dunkel, Wald...-

Gegen die Dunkelheit hilft die Betty, gegen die größte Gefahr Wildschweine etwas Vorsicht.

Zur Sicherheit. ja Protektoren helfen, aber im Vollschutz wegen ein bisschen S1-S2? Und wenn man sich das Bein bricht?
Helm, Rückenprotektor im Rucksack und Knieschützer - das übliche halt.

Nachverfolgung.
Es gab mehrere Optionen. Vom Notrufknopf (ähnlich des Seniorennotruf), über eine ähnliche Funktion am Handy und natürlich auch Live Tracking.
Bei Notruf gibt es das Problem, daß bei uns im Wald oftmals der Handyempfang limitiert ist. Dann natürlich, was macht man bei Ohnmacht usw.

Live Tracking war dann die Lösung.
Aaaber, nie vergessen bei Pausen sich abzumelden!! 
Und auch hier, im Waldgebiet oftmals Lücken im Empfang.
Im Schwarzwald, Pfälzer Wald... kann man manchmal 30min fahren ohne Handyempfang

Jetzt nach einem Jahr verzichtet sie auch auf das Livetracking. zu Umständlich. Und weil man es einfach nicht braucht.
Die einzigste unangenehme Situation war Reifen flicken im Dunklen Wald bei Schein der Helmlampe.

Zur Beruhigung fährt noch eine Dose Tierabwehrspray in der Hüfttasche des Rucksacks mit.

Sie hat sich langsam rangetastet. Zuerst bei Dunkelheit auf breiten Fortstwegen, wobei es hier immer wieder zu Ärger mit Joggern kam -hey Licht blendet....- -
Und dann Stückchenweise immer mehr in den Wald hinein.

Meine gefährlichste Situation in vielen Jahren Nightriding war eine Wildschweinrotte, die hinter mir aus dem Dickicht gebrochen ist und dummerweise den gleichen Pfad wie ich entlang wollte.
Merke, Wildschweine haben immer Recht.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

Pfefferspray würde ich ehrlich gesagt schon aus Prinzip nicht mitnehmen, im Zweifel bin eher ich diejenige, die das abbekommt.   Grad wenn da eventuell ein Wildschwein grade keinen Bock auf mich hat, würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht an so etwas wie Windrichtung denken.
Da gabs mal den Tip, im Wald im Zweifel zu singen. 

Ich ahne, dass ich letztendlich bei dem Pragmatismus deiner Frau landen werde.


----------



## Skwal (13. Juli 2018)

Sieh dir mal die App MoveTracker an.
Bei Stillstand (Lagesensoren) warnt sie dich, dass in 30Sec eine NotrufSMS abgesetzt wird, mit der letzten GPS Position.

Also keine Internetverbindung nötig, sondern nur GSM Netz für SMS
Alles einstellbar!
Funktioniert nicht auf jedem Handy, aber wenn ja, dann finde ich es sehr nützlich!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (13. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Pfefferspray würde ich ehrlich gesagt schon aus Prinzip nicht mitnehmen, im Zweifel bin eher ich diejenige, die das abbekommt.   Grad wenn da eventuell ein Wildschwein grade keinen Bock auf mich hat, würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht an so etwas wie Windrichtung denken.
> Da gabs mal den Tip, im Wald im Zweifel zu singen.
> 
> Ich ahne, dass ich letztendlich bei dem Pragmatismus deiner Frau landen werde.



Bei Wildschweinen - eine Rotte mit Frischlingen wälzt alles nieder - nützt das beste Pfefferspray nichts!
Ist eher zur Beruhigung gedacht. Aber ich muß sagen, einmal hatte ich es bei einem sehr penetranten Hund eingesetzt.

Würde ich auch sagen, am Ende des Tagesfährst Du nachts genauso wie Tags. 

Und im Prinzip ist es Tags genauso blöd wie nachts.
Wir waren letztens am Sonntag von der Kaltenbrunnerhütte zur Hellerhütte unterwegs.
Gut, nur ein paar Km - aberwitzig Kindern war das eine 2h Tour. Und da ist uns niemand begegnet!
Wenn einem da was passiert....
Deshalb unser Rat - einfach entspannt rangehen und nicht verrücktmachen


----------



## Deleted 326763 (13. Juli 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal die App MoveTracker an.
> Bei Stillstand (Lagesensoren) warnt sie dich, dass in 30Sec eine NotrufSMS abgesetzt wird, mit der letzten GPS Position.
> 
> Also keine Internetverbindung nötig, sondern nur GSM Netz für SMS
> ...









Tja - im Pfälzer Wald bist am Arsch, GSM technisch......


----------



## Skwal (13. Juli 2018)

Klar lassen sich Gegenden auf der Welt finden, wo auch diese App nichts nutzt!

Aber danke für die Recherche!


----------



## noocelo (13. Juli 2018)

ich bin ebenfalls oft allein unterwegs und fahre dann bewusst risikoärmer, sprich langsamer. desweiteren rate ich zu:

- zuverlässiger beleuchtung (lupine), plus einer kleinen notfalltaschenlampe
- einem umfangreichen medikit (details gerne auf anfrage); bestandteile sind u. a. painkiller, betaisodona, verbandsmaterial, dreieckstuch,  fingerschiene und rettungsdecke
- handy (mit vollem akku)
- powerbank und ladekabel fürs handy (besonders wichtig im winter, da bei der kälte ein handyakku spontan versagen kann)
- signalpfeife – aus voller kehle nach hilfe rufen hält man nicht lange durch; SOS-morsecode: 3 x kurz, 3 mal lang, 3 mal kurz
- messer mit (partiellem) wellenschliff
- toolbag mit den geläufigsten werkzeugen und ersatzteilen
- lieber zu viel als zu wenig wasser und ersatzriegel
- eine app die mir im schadensfall meine GPS-koordinanten anzeigt; iOS: K_ompass_

liest sich mehr und schwerer als es in der praxis ist. größter vorteil: verleiht mentale sicherheit. und nicht vergessen: auch wenn der wald in unserer gesellschaft als gefährlich und böse konnotiert ist (vgl. bobons 1. post): die größte gefahr geht immer von menschen aus. und davon hat's im wald nicht viele.  
ansonsten gilt: restrisiko sportlich sehen, nicht verkopfen und schbass haben!


----------



## noocelo (13. Juli 2018)

hier erkennt man ein paar der erwähnten sachen wieder:




war das material für eine mehrtagestour


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auch öfters alleine unterwegs - meist aber tagsüber.
Seitdem in der Gegend ne Bekannte beim Joggen mal belästigt wurde, ist abends das Gefühl alleine nicht so sicher.
Tagsüber sende ich auch meinen Status per WhatsApp an meinen Mann, der unsere Strecken kennt. Nebenbei läuft OruxMaps noch mit, wo es den Notruf-Knopf gibt, der automatisch auch die Standortdaten übermittelt.
Allerdings fahre ich alleine nur auf Trails, die ich sehr gut kenn und die nicht die höheren Schwierigkeiten haben - Fahrtechnik erweitern nur in Begleitung.
Deshalb find ich Protektorenoverkill auch nen ganz schlechten Ratschlag. Das vermittelt dann vielleicht ein falsches Sicherheitsgefühl. 
Am wichtigsten ist glaub ich, dass man seine Grenzen kennt: Sowohl fahrtechnisch gesehen, dass man da bei Alleinfahrten im grünen Bereich bleiben kann, als auch konditionell, sodass man merkt, wenn man nen schlechten Tag hat und sich eher auf den Heimweg macht oder einfach auch mal einen Tag aussetzt. Da sehe ich nämlich die größten Gefahren...


----------



## Caeso (13. Juli 2018)

WayGuard, kostenlos, kann dich einer virtuell begleiten und sieht wo du bist. Kannst dich auch von dem WayGuard Team begleiten lassen. Ein automatischer Notruf findet allerdings nicht statt. Notruf Button gibt es aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2018)

Grundgütiger! Ich bin fast ausschließlich alleine unterwegs. Zu allen Tages- und Nachtzeiten. Wildschweinbegegnungen inclusive. Wenn dunkel, dann halt mit ordentlich Licht. Wenn Trails, Knie- max. noch Ellenbogenprotektoren. Ein kleines Erste-Hilfe-Kit mit Klammerpflastern und Co. ist obligatorisch. Bislang allerdings damit immer andere verpflastert. Patientenverfügung, was zu trinken, ein bisschen Werkzeug, Pampe, Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe, das übliche halt. Das mobile Fortschwätzgerät. Das war es. Wenn was passiert und ich kann mir nicht mehr selber helfen, habe ich halt Pech gehabt (oder auch nicht). So ne Rundum-Absicherung wäre mir nix. Ich bleibe bei meinem Motto: "Wenn du ein Problem hast, löse es. Wenn du es nicht lösen kannst, mach kein Problem daraus." Und ich kann so einiges nicht lösen und muss damit klarkommen. Wenn ich merke das ich aus dem Rhythmus komme, dann breche ich ab.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> dreieckstuch,  fingerschiene und rettungsdecke


Ah, stimmt, das fehlte noch, besonders Rettungsdecke



> liest sich mehr und schwerer als es in der praxis ist. größter vorteil: verleiht mentale sicherheit. und nicht vergessen: auch wenn der wald in unserer gesellschaft als gefährlich und böse konnotiert ist (vgl. bobons 1. post): die größte gefahr geht immer von menschen aus. und davon hat's im wald nicht viele.
> ansonsten gilt: restrisiko sportlich sehen, nicht verkopfen und schbass haben!


 
Ist ja alles überschaubar vom Platzbedarf. Selbst für Minitouren sind das teils rieisge Listen, passt dann aber halt doch in einen kleinen Rucksack.

Mal sehen, wie ich es letztendlich mache, aber ich will definitiv nicht immer an Was wäre wenn denken, sondern einfach fahren.

@WarriorPrincess 
Seine Logik war, dass man grade mit Fullface im Zweifelsfall bei einem Sturz eben noch handlungsfähig ist. Auf der anderen Seite will ich definitiv nicht stürzen und muss dann halt auch so fahren.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Juli 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Grundgütiger!


Okay, den hab ich verdient.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (14. Juli 2018)

Ich kann den post von @Chaotenkind genau so unterschreiben. 
Und um so schwer zu stürzen, dass ich komplett handlungsunfähig wäre, müsste ich schon absichtlich Sachen fahren, die mein Fahrkönnen deutlich übersteigen. Auch auf bekannten Trail mache ich mich auf den Rückweg, wenn ich merke, dass die Muskeln nicht mehr richtig mitspielen. 
Ich finde da meinen Arbeitsweg deutlich gefährlicher, zwar kein S3, aber viele Idioten.


----------



## scratch_a (14. Juli 2018)

Naja, wenn es blöd läuft, läuft es eben blöd. Kann dir an den einfachsten Stellen genauso passieren, wie an schwierigen. Deshalb hat das mit Fahrkönnen nicht immer was zu tun. Nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden passieren die meisten Unfälle vor allem dann, wenn man nicht damit rechnet.
Und auf deinem Arbeitsweg ist es vielleicht gefährlicher, aber eben auch deutlich frequentierter. So könnte evtl. doch mal jemand stehen bleiben und fragen, ob alles in Ordnung ist. Bei uns im Wald liegst halt möglicherweise mal einige Zeit.

Trotzdem fühle ich mich allein auch nicht besonders unsicher. Muss aber jeder selbst heraus finden, wie man damit am Besten umgeht.


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2018)

Der Stadtdschungel ist definitiv gefährlicher. Hier kommt zu der eigenen Fehlerquote die der anderen, oft sehr rücksichtslos fahrenden Verkehrsteilnehmer jeglicher Art hinzu. 
Leider auch oft erlebt, dass bei einem Unfall dann das zu Hauf vorhandene Volk rumsteht, glotzt und nicht hilft, weil es Schiß hat, bei der Ersten Hilfe etwas falsch zu machen. 
Ich finde es ohnehin katastrophal, dass man keine Wiederholung von Erste Hilfe Kursen machen muss. Wenn man vor 40 Jahren den Führerschein gemacht hat, war es das dann für die Meisten. Alle haben Handys, viele stehen im Notfall im Wald und meinen, sie haben keinen Empfang und könnten dann für einen Verunfallten auch keinen Notruf absetzen. 

Kurz: allein im Gelände das fahren, was Du Dir zutraust und schon gefahren bist. Wenn Du platt bist, abbrechen und den Cooldown starten - keine Experimente mehr. Bestimmte Fahrtechniken üben und immer wieder üben. Das geht auch in bewohnten Gebieten, wo man eben nicht allein wäre, wenn man sich mal blöd auf die Fresse packt.
Ansonsten mal schauen, ob es in Deiner Umgebung MTB-Gruppen gibt, denen Du dich ab und an anschließen könntest. Hier einfach mal die Regionalforen durchforsten.
Du musst Deine Grenzen kennen, kennenlernen aber niemals ausreizen und betschreiten, dann klappt das auch mit dem Alleinfahren. 
Wie ich sehe, stehst Du auf der Liste für das LO-Treffen in diesem Jahr. Nutz die Chance, Dich dort persönlich mit den Mädels auseinanderzusetzen. Jede hat ihre eigene Geschichte und sicher gute Tipps für Dich.


----------



## tebis (14. Juli 2018)

Ich benutze Glympse. Damit kann man ebenfalls sehr einfach den Standort teilen. Funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei und gibt meiner Frau einfach die Sicherheit zwischendurch mal schauen zu können, wo ich bin und ob das ungefähr mit dem Zeitplan übereinstimmt. Glympse zeigt anscheinend nicht den kompletten Verlauf sondern nur die letzte Zeitspanne an, was aber reicht.

Seit kurzem habe ich einen Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt. Auch darüber ist ein Live-Tracking möglich. Den benutze ich aber nur zum Navigieren mit geplanten Routen.

Gruß 
tebis


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich ahne, dass ich letztendlich bei dem Pragmatismus deiner Frau landen werde.


Sage ich doch:


mw.dd schrieb:


> Risiko realistisch kalkulieren. Mit dem (sehr geringen) Restrisiko leben oder das Radfahren im Wald bleiben lassen.





noocelo schrieb:


> desweiteren rate ich zu:


Du machst mir Angst...


scratch_a schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es blöd läuft, läuft es eben blöd.


Die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt - und die meisten Menschen sterben im Bett.
Da hat man wenn man mit dem Rad im Wald unterwegs ist schonmal die größten Risiken ausgeschlossen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. Juli 2018)

Tatest du, ja 

Im Wald vermeide ich vor allen Dingen  zusätzlich Blumentöpfe, die mir auf den Kopf fallen könnten. Win win


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (14. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst...


buh!  

die basisausrüstung und grundhaltung ist im laufe der jahre organisch gewachsen; und am meisten profitierten davon tour-teilnehmer und zufällige begegnungen im wald; mir gibt sie wie gesagt mentale sicherheit. mtb ist eine risikosportart und ein verantwortungsvoller umgang damit mmn obligatorisch.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2018)

*durchgeputzt*
@platt_ziege und noocsen: nehmt euch einen Sexshop-Thread. Wo ihr den aufmacht ist mir egal, solange es weder im LO noch im IBC stattfindet


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (14. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Soweit ich sehe gehört das zur Bezahlversion. Aber gut, da gibt's ja die oben erwähnte Alternative.



Jo... so gehen gute Services häufig pleite: jeder möchte alles umsonst (bzw. zahlt lieber seine Daten an Facebook) und wundert sich dann. 
Aber ist schon die richtige Idee, jemanden zu haben, der grob weiß, wo man gerade ist.
Und vielleicht nicht unbedingt in den abgelegensten Gebieten fahren.

Ansonsten mal wieder netter Nerd- und Theoretikerauflauf in diesem Thread - man muss direkt an die “wie viele biker braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln” Nummer denken.
Halbes Krankenhaus, um ein bisschen zu biken.. als müsse man immer auf der letzten Rille und ohne Menschenverstand fahren.


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Juli 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> *durchgeputzt*
> @platt_ziege und noocsen: nehmt euch einen Sexshop-Thread. Wo ihr den aufmacht ist mir egal, solange es weder im LO noch im IBC stattfindet


mea culpa, hatte in der tat nicht gesehen, dass wir uns hier ja im abgetrennten damen bereich befinden!

wenn man im heimischen bereich unterwegs ist, sollte man zwischen durch mal checken wie es so mit dem handy empfang ausschaut.
wenn er wie hier absolut mega bescheiden ist (ein einziges funkloch, dafür bekommen wir aber scheiss glasfaser gelegt...), vielleicht vor der ausfahrt an einen vetrtrauten/nachbarn einweihen und vorm losfahren kurz ne mail schicken und sich nach der rückkehr wieder abmelden.


----------



## tebis (14. Juli 2018)

Ich muss mich auch entschuldigen. Habe ebenfalls nicht gesehen, dass es der LO-Bereich ist. Vielleicht war der Kommentar trotzdem hilfreich.

Gruß 
tebis


----------



## noocelo (15. Juli 2018)

hallo maulhelden! 




Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal wieder netter Nerd- und Theoretikerauflauf in diesem Thread - man muss direkt an die “wie viele biker braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln” Nummer denken. Halbes Krankenhaus, um ein bisschen zu biken..


es sind typen*innen wie du, die sich im falle eines falles überschwänglich für ein pflaster bedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Juli 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Der Stadtdschungel ist definitiv gefährlicher. Hier kommt zu der eigenen Fehlerquote die der anderen, oft sehr rücksichtslos fahrenden Verkehrsteilnehmer jeglicher Art hinzu.
> Leider auch oft erlebt, dass bei einem Unfall dann das zu Hauf vorhandene Volk rumsteht, glotzt und nicht hilft, weil es Schiß hat, bei der Ersten Hilfe etwas falsch zu machen.
> Ich finde es ohnehin katastrophal, dass man keine Wiederholung von Erste Hilfe Kursen machen muss. Wenn man vor 40 Jahren den Führerschein gemacht hat, war es das dann für die Meisten. Alle haben Handys, viele stehen im Notfall im Wald und meinen, sie haben keinen Empfang und könnten dann für einen Verunfallten auch keinen Notruf absetzen.


Ich bin betriebliche Ersthelferin, dh ich gehöre zu denen, die tatsächlich helfen und auch den Kurs wiederholen müssen, allerdings sollte trotzdem jeder mit Führerschein zumindest wissen, dass man hier in Deutschland nicht belangt werden kann, wenn etwas bei erster Hilfe passiert. Abgesehen davon, dass mindestens der Notruf abgesetzt werden sollte.
Btw, ich hatte vor dem betrieblichen Ersthelfer das letzte Mal vor 10 Jahren den letzten Erste-Hilfe-Kurs und es hatten sich so viele Dinge schon geändert. Uns hatte man damals noch erzählt, dass man zum Beispiel erst an der Wirbelsäule prüfen soll, ob jemand wirklich aus einem Auto gezogen werden soll. Meine dann jetzige Kursleiterin lachte da nur müde. Außerdem wird CPR (Herzmassage) inzwischen anders gezählt.
Aber so oder so, Notruf und fertig, wenn man sich nicht mehr traut.

Das mit dem Notruf ohne Empfang sollte auch dringend besser verbreitet werden. Klar sieht man diesen Spruch, dass nur Notruf möglich ist (zumindest bei meinem Android), wenn man das Schnellmenü vom Handy runterzieht und keinen Empfang hat, aber so bewusst wird das bestimmt nicht wahrgenommen.

@Schenkelklopfer
Ich gehöre tatsächlich zu den Leuten, die für eine App bezahlen, sobald sie gefällt, kostenlose Apps hab ich nur, wenn es keine Bezahlversion gibt. Strava gefällt mir halt nicht. *gg*

@tebis
Glympse klingt gut, aber ich denke, für mich wäre dann das Livetracking von Whatsapp einfacher, weil das mehr Leute haben. Ich merk mir die App trotzdem und schau die mir bei Gelegenheit an.



Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Halbes Krankenhaus, um ein bisschen zu biken.. als müsse man immer auf der letzten Rille und ohne Menschenverstand fahren.


@noocelo s Auflistung ist doch ein simples Erste-Hilfe-Päckchen, das sowieso jeder dabei haben sollte. Ich für meinen Teil hätte keinen Bock, zum Beispiel mit irgendeiner offenen Wunde rumzuradeln. Kann ja schon was dämliches sein wie mit dem Knöchel gegen einen herausragenden Ast kommen. Ist mir passiert, hat zum Glück nur eine Schürfwunde gegeben, weil ich noch reflexartig ausgewichen bin. Im Zweifel hätte ich aber dann ohne das "halbe Krankenhaus" fies blutend weiterfahren dürfen.

Mit der Logik dürfte man ja auch keinen Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug dabeihaben ak erste Hilfe fürs Bike.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Notruf ohne Empfang sollte auch dringend besser verbreitet werden. Klar sieht man diesen Spruch, dass nur Notruf möglich ist (zumindest bei meinem Android), wenn man das Schnellmenü vom Handy runterzieht und keinen Empfang hat, aber so bewusst wird das bestimmt nicht wahrgenommen.


kannste das kurz erläutern, bin noch nicht so lange in der android welt ;-)

btw, keine ahnung ob es neu mit dem letzten update vor wenigen tagen kam, aber hab gestern gesehen dass man mit maps auch live tracking hat!


----------



## Chainzuck (15. Juli 2018)

Es hilft nur persönliches Risikomanagement wie überall im Leben. 
Alleine geb ich einfach nicht so viel Gas bergab wie in der Gruppe. Protektoren sollte man unabhängig von der Zahl der Mitfahrer nach persönlicher Einstellung handhaben. Helm und vlt Rückenprotektor ausgeschlossen, schützen die üblichen Knie-, Ellbogen etc Protektoren mMn sowieso nur vor eher "kosmetischen" Verletzungen und äußeren Blutungen. Für diese sollte man ein Basic Erste Hilfe Set dabei haben. Gegen wirklich gefährliche oder immoblilisierende Verletzungen wie Bein-,Hand-,Arm-,Schlüsselbeinbrüche gibt es eh keinen absoluten Schutz außer nicht zu stürzen. Für diese Fälle kann man höchstens paar Schmerztabletten mitnehmen.
Also einfach die eigenen Grenzen nicht ausreizen wenn man alleine ist, kleines erste Hilfe Set, Handy dabei haben und sich analog bei jemandem abmelden (der idealerweise noch die Strecken kennt), mit grobem Ziel und Dauer.
Über das verbleibende Restrisiko sollte man sich keine Gedanken mehr machen oder alternative das Leben außerhalb der eigenen 4 Wände aufgeben;-)


----------



## FunkyBadass (15. Juli 2018)

Apps, Tracker, Pflaster, Fahrweiße ist alles schön und gut aber ich vertraue auf den gesunden Menschenverstand meiner nächsten.

Mich hats vor 4 Jahren in voller Fahrt über den Lenker geworfen weil ein dickerer Ast hoch in die speichen gesprungen ist und mir zusätzlich noch den Vorderreifen aufgeschlitzt hat und das auf einem stink normalen Singletrail. 
Resultat: Hab mit schwerer Gehirnerschütterung fast 1 Stunde orientierunglos mitten im Wald mit gebrochener Rippe gesessen und hatte einen kompletten Blackout. Mein Glück war ein weiterer Zweiradfreund der vorbei kam, der gute Mann meinte zum Rettungsdienst ich würde mich wie eine springende Platte alle 2 Minuten wiederholen.

Seither sage ich meiner Frau genau auf welchen Trails ich unterwegs bin, wie lange es in etwa dauert und schicke ein Geotag über Google Maps.
 Im endeffekt kann man die selben Verhaltensregeln an den Tag legen wie beim Skitouring oder Wandern, dort Informiert man ja auch das Hotel, Bergrettung, Freunde etc. über seine Tour und wann man vorraussichtlich wieder zurück ist. Alles andere ist leichtsinnig und man pokert mit seinem Leben, Restrisiko hin oder her.


----------



## tebis (15. Juli 2018)

Doch nochmal ich:
Das gezielte Informieren einer Person ist meiner Meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung. Sagen was man vor hat, wie lange es ungefähr dauert und wo man voraussichtlich unterwegs ist. Mitunter gibt es spontane Änderunge (Wege nicht passierbar nach Waldarbeiten, o.ä.), aber die grobe Richtung sollte bekannt sein. Mit Glympse schickt man gezielt einer Person einen Link und der ist für eine definierte Zeit freigegeben.

Gruß
tebis


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Juli 2018)

Das Schlimmste am Alleinbiken ist, daß sich liebe, einem nahestehende Menschen Sorgen machen, das wüßte ich gern zu verhindern.
Ansonsten gehe ich mehrmals die Woche allein aufs Mtb und fahre all die Trails auf den Hausbergen, die ich sonst zu Zweit oder in kleiner Gruppe auch fahre.
Am meisten Angst habe ich vor Zecken und Wildschweinbegegnungen am Tag (Verhaltensänderungen durch Schweinepest).
Wobei ich solche "Big-Betty-Ausfahrten" am späten Abend vermeide, da bei uns die Tiere sonst nie ihre Ruhe finden können (überall Waldwirtschaft, tagsüber Sportler im Wald usw.)

Glaub mir die Angst vergeht durch die Routine, je mehr Du allein fährst und Du Dich sicher fühlst und Dich auf die Ausfahrten freust, umso mehr verschwinden die Wünsche nach ÜberwachungsApps. Wobei mir natürlich bewußt ist, daß immer etwas passieren kann aber dann dürfte ich auch nicht allein Skifahren uvm.


----------



## noocelo (15. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich bin betriebliche Ersthelferin, dh ich gehöre zu denen, die tatsächlich helfen und auch den Kurs wiederholen müssen


+1  



linfer schrieb:


> Glympse klingt gut, aber ich denke, für mich wäre dann das Livetracking von Whatsapp einfacher


glympse wurde ursprünglich entwickelt um anderen die ankunftszeit/verbleibende fahrtzeit im straßenverkehr mitzuteilen (vgl. damalige integration in navigon). wa ist schlanker, genauer und wie du richtig konstatierst, viel weiter verbreitet. außerdem spart man sich die x-te app. und: nicht jeder hat jemanden, dem er seinen standort mitteilen kann. wichtig ist in erster linie, dass man in der lage ist, sich selbst zu helfen.



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Am meisten Angst habe ich vor Zecken und Wildschweinbegegnungen am Tag (Verhaltensänderungen durch Schweinepest).
> Wobei ich solche "Big-Betty-Ausfahrten" am späten Abend vermeide, da bei uns die Tiere sonst nie ihre Ruhe finden können (überall Waldwirtschaft, tagsüber Sportler im Wald usw.)


nach meiner erfahrung sind tierische waldbewohner in erster linie von jägern und (ihren) hunden gestresst. weil: sie nicht dohf sind. rehe heben nachts bei sichtkontakt meist nur kurz den kopp bevor sie weiter aesen. und wildschweine trotten meist ebenfalls entspannt durchs bild.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2018)

Bei einem Fullface-Helm kannst ja nicht mal einen Notruf absetzen, wenn Du im Ernstfall den Helm nicht abbekommst! 
Ich hab bei (fast) allen Runden meinen Tagesrucksack dabei, somit ist auf der kleinen Hausrunde dasselbe Notfallset dabei wir bei der größeren Alpentour. Ansonsten weiß immer jemand, wo ich rumradel. Aber Livetracker etcpp würde ich echt nie benützen! Ich glaube, das würde mich eher verrückt machen als mich beruhigen. Ich frag mich echt, wie ich das früher ohne Handy gemacht habe.  Für mich gehört der ganze Elektronik-Kram sicher nicht zu einem vernünftigen Risikomanagement.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Juli 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Glaub mir die Angst vergeht durch die Routine, je mehr Du allein fährst und Du Dich sicher fühlst und Dich auf die Ausfahrten freust, umso mehr verschwinden die Wünsche nach ÜberwachungsApps. Wobei mir natürlich bewußt ist, daß immer etwas passieren kann aber dann dürfte ich auch nicht allein Skifahren uvm.


Angst ist es nicht, schon gar nicht tagsüber, sondern eher situationsbedingtes Unbehagen. Das ist aber wahrscheinlich sogar hilfreich bezüglich Risiken.




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Bei einem Fullface-Helm kannst ja nicht mal einen Notruf absetzen, wenn Du im Ernstfall den Helm nicht abbekommst!


Ich stell mir das grade bildlich vor. 
Technik find ich schon cool, es sollte halt nicht das einzige Rettungsseil sein. Im Zweifel hat man Dank Smartphone eine funktionierende Taschenlampe.



platt_ziege schrieb:


> kannste das kurz erläutern, bin noch nicht so lange in der android welt ;-)


Das Schnellmenü kennst du sicher, das taucht auf, wenn man von der oberen Bildschirmkante runterstreicht. Der Hinweis auf Notruf erscheint statt deines Mobilfunkanbieters, sofern du in einem Funkloch steckst. Damit eben klar ist, dass bei Funklochh weingstens das noch funktioniert. Und falls du nicht wie ich einen eigenen Sperrbildschirm hast, kann man sogar von dort aus den Notruf absetzen, dh im Zweifel geht das auch mit einem fremden Handy, das per Pin oder sonstiges gesichert ist. Da hab ich keine Ahnung, ob das androidspezifisch ist oder allgemein verberitet ist.


----------



## bobons (15. Juli 2018)

Alternativ auch Notruf-Funktion bei Android:
https://www.futurezone.de/digital-l...Smartphone-heimlich-einen-Notruf-absetzt.html

Geht aber auch nur, wenn Mobilfunk- oder Datenfunk im  eigenen Netz vorhanden sind. Den offiziellen Notruf bei Android (und soviel ich weiß auch Apple) hat @linfer oben beschrieben.

EDIT: _Anfangs war bei einem Mobiltelefon der Euronotruf meist ohne eingelegte SIM-Karte, Eingabe des PIN-Codes oder Aufhebung der Tastensperre wählbar. Wegen häufigen Notrufmissbrauchs muss in den GSM-Netzen von Belgien, teilw. Italien, Rumänien, der Schweiz, Großbritannien und Zypern eine SIM-Karte eingelegt sein. Auch in Deutschland ist durch die Verordnung über Notrufverbindungen[3] das Herstellen von Notrufverbindungen ohne betriebsbereite SIM-Karte seit dem 1. Juli 2009 nicht mehr möglich.[4] Hat das Mobiltelefon keinen Empfang im Netz der eigenen SIM-Karte, wird automatisch über ein fremdes Netz vermittelt. Ein solcher Notruf hat im Mobilfunknetz Priorität, nötigenfalls wird eine andere Verbindung getrennt.[5] Diese Priorisierung gilt für andere Notrufnummern meist nicht, wie beispielsweise für die Polizeirufnummer 110 in Deutschland._

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euronotruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (16. Juli 2018)

ne


----------



## spider1750 (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich habe gerade die Beiträge etwas überflogen. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten dem anderen den Standort mitzuteilen. 
Ich habe z.B. das Rücklicht und Frontlicht von See.Sense. Die haben ja diese Crash-Funktion. Ich habe es gerade getestet. Nein, nicht mit echten Sturz ;-) Da ist eine Testfunktion in der App eingebaut. Du mußt eine andere Handynummer hinterlegen. Bei einem Sturz wir dann eine SMS an diese Nummer verschickt. Beim Test hatte ich 30sek Zeit es abzubrechen. Ansonsten wäre automatisch eine SMS verschickt worden. 
Ich habe auch den Wahoo Elemnt. Auch hier kann man ein Livetracking aktivieren. 
Was auch gut ist (habe ich bereits mit meinem Bruder getestet), ist die Handy-App Locus Map. Hier kann man auch Livetracking machen und in so einen Private Room einladen. So können auch mehrere Leute live am PC über eine Googlemap verfolgen wo man sich gerade befindet. Die App kostet zwar etwas, ist aber sehr sehr umfangreich. Die kostet ca 9 Euro. Aber immer im Dezember gibt es immer (zumindest die letzten Jahre) ein Angebot mit 50 Prozent Rabatt. 
Ich finde halt so Möglichkeiten wo man im Notfall eine Whatsapp Nachricht oder SMS verschicken kann, die nicht automatisch geht nicht so gut. Das Handy kann beim Sturz aus der Halterung fliegen oder es ist im Rucksack. Vielleicht kommt da nicht hin. Automatisch ist da schon besser oder dass jemand sieht wo man sich gerade befindet. Er kann ja dann den anderen Anrufen ob alles ok ist. Hierbei ist halt auch der Wahoo Elemnt oder Bolt gut. Der zeigt einen eingehende Anrufe an oder auch die Samsung S3 Gear Uhr. Gerade beim fahren bekommt man ja sonst nicht mit, dass jemand anruft. Das gute an der S3 Gear Uhr ist auch, wenn man Komoot auf dem Handy installiert hat alle Abbiegehinweise für eine Route auf die Uhr übertragen bekommt. Leide muß aber für diese Funktion bzw. App die man auf die Uhr dafür installieren muß das Handy von Samsung sein. 
Was auch Sicherheit bringt ist eine helle Fahrradlampe. Eine am Bike und eine auf dem Helm. Empfehlen kann ich z.B. die Evolva, da sie keinen externen Akku benötigt. Die haben jetzt auch die Halterung verbessert, da die alte Halterung doch die Lampe zum wackeln brachte.
https://www.amazon.de/Wiederaufladb...TF8&qid=1531734910&sr=8-1&keywords=evolva+mtb
Auf den Helm z.B. die Yinding. Diese ist sehr klein und leicht. 
http://wallbuys.com/search/keyword-yinding
http://www.dx.com/p/ultrafire-lzz-u...te-bike-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-285659


----------



## lucie (16. Juli 2018)

Man kann sich aber auch total verrückt machen (lassen), da macht doch der spontane Biketrip einfach keinen Spaß mehr.
Meine Güte, hier werden Geschütze aufgefahren - da braucht man ja noch 'nen Anhänger für die ganze Elektronik, offensichtlich eine andere Form von E-Biking. 
Mal den eigenen Verstand nutzen und unterwegs allein im Wald das Risiko soweit reduzieren, dass es eben noch kalkulierbar ist und bleibt. Man kann sich nicht gegen Alles wappnen und vor Allem schützen. 
Frage mich auch gerade, wie es früher überhaupt möglich war, durch den Wald zu fahren oder zu laufen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Am meisten Angst habe ich vor Zecken


Finde ich jetzt auch nicht besonders schlau. Erstens kann man sich leicht schützen und zweitens braucht man schon viel Pech für eine ernsthafte Infektion...


lucie schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber auch total verrückt machen (lassen)


Damit, den Menschen ein "sicheres Gefühl" zu vermitteln kann man gute Geschäfte (und Politik, aber das nur nebenbei) machen. Noch besser, wenn man ihnen vorher Angst macht.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Juli 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Bei einem Fullface-Helm kannst ja nicht mal einen Notruf absetzen, wenn Du im Ernstfall den Helm nicht abbekommst!
> Ich hab bei (fast) allen Runden meinen Tagesrucksack dabei, somit ist auf der kleinen Hausrunde dasselbe Notfallset dabei wir bei der größeren Alpentour. Ansonsten weiß immer jemand, wo ich rumradel. Aber Livetracker etcpp würde ich echt nie benützen! Ich glaube, das würde mich eher verrückt machen als mich beruhigen. Ich frag mich echt, wie ich das früher ohne Handy gemacht habe.  Für mich gehört der ganze Elektronik-Kram sicher nicht zu einem vernünftigen Risikomanagement.



beihohem Panikfaktor hilft: sonn wohl erzogener analoger Hund z.B.


----------



## noocelo (16. Juli 2018)

die wenigsten hundchens rennen 20 – 50 km spurtreu neben einem mtb her.


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Juli 2018)

Ein interessanter Thread. Ich bin auch häufig allein unterwegs, oft in den Alpen, auch zu Randzeiten. So ganz selbstverständlich, wie manche das offenbar finden, ist es für mich aber immer noch nicht, im (Hoch)gebirge allein mehr oder weniger ausgesetzte Sachen zu fahren, vielleicht ja noch an einem Wochentag Ende November.... Die Sorge, nach einem Sturz handlungsunfähig zu sein und nicht rechtzeitig gefunden zu werden, ist ja nicht unberechtigt.

Wichtig finde ich es, dass man es trotzdem macht. Dass man alleine fährt, wenn gerade kein anderer Zeit und Lust hat. Viele Männer denken sich wenig dabei, bei den meisten Frauen, die ich kenne, ist die Scheu vor dem Alleinfahren  größer. Und das hat nicht nur rationale Gründe...Rotkäppchen, der böse Wolf im Wald...

Mir tut das gut, immer mal wieder allein unterwegs zu sein. Wenn niemand anderer dir notfalls einen Riegel abgibt (nur mal so als Beispiel), muss man halt selbst alles im Griff haben... Dazu gehört m.E. aber auch, jemandem Bescheid zu sagen, wo man unterwegs ist und voraussichtlich wie lange. Elektronische Sicherungssysteme sind wohl Geschmackssache. Mich würde sie eher nervös machen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich lass dann mal das Fahren sein, das ist die deutlich vernünftigere Lösung


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> die wenigsten hundchens rennen 20 – 50 km spurtreu neben einem mtb her.


Hinzu kommt noch der eventuelle Jagdtrieb. Gibt solche und solche, aber ich würds nicht riskieren wollen. Schon gar nicht bei uns, wo praktisch nur deswegen so ein MTB-Paradies existiert, weil der Förster der Sache grundsätzlich wohlgesonnen ist.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt auch nicht besonders schlau. Erstens kann man sich leicht schützen und zweitens braucht man schon viel Pech für eine ernsthafte Infektion...


Aber die Dinger sind eklig! Ich bin ehrlich froh, wieder in der relativ zeckenarmen Heimat zu sein, unten im Süden war nicht ohne.


sommerfrische schrieb:


> Wichtig finde ich es, dass man es trotzdem macht. Dass man alleine fährt, wenn gerade kein anderer Zeit und Lust hat.




Aber Respekt, das, was du machst, ist ja noch deutlich einige Nummern größer. Lustigerweise hatte ich die Bedenken bei Solotrekkingtouren irgendwo im Nirgendwo praktisch nie, aber das Fahrrad machts gefühlt weniger steuerbar. Was auch wieder Qatsch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (17. Juli 2018)

Auweia, wenn ich den Thread verfolge, frage ich mich grade, ob ich unfassbar leichtsinnig und verantwortungslos bin . Ich fahre viel alleine; selbst wenn ich mich mit Mädels oder der Gruppe treffe, habe ich je Strecke 16km Transferweg. Und auch dort (also alleine auf Transferstrecke) nehme ich die Trails mit, die auf dem Weg liegen. In der Sommerzeit kam ich einige Male erst gegen 22.00 nach hause; falls es sehr lang und spät wird, reicht ein kurzer Anruf nach hause (so wie früher ) um bescheid zu sagen, dass ich mich mal wieder verspäte; aber hauptsächlich, um das Abendessen zu sichen . Ich lasse mich weder tracken noch verfolgen. Ich übe auch gerne alleine. Natürlich habe ich immer ein geladenes Handy dabei, das war´s. Ich habe mich bisher weder "übergriffsmässig" noch unfallmässig in Gefahr gesehen.

Letzte Woche war ich am späten Nachmittag alleine auf einem Trail in den Alpen unterwegs. Meine Mitfahrerinnen haben sich im Tal schon auf den Rückweg Richtung Apfelstrudel und Unterkunft gemacht; ich habe den letzten Lift nach oben genommen. Ich war auch die letzte Bikerin, die oben losgefahren ist. Ich habe spontan einen anderen Trail als geplant genommen - nach dem Motto: Jetzt oder nie. Ich habe die Freiheit genossen, dass keiner davon wusste und ich ihn deshalb in Ruhe fahren (oder Nicht-fahren ) konnte, ohne Druck oder Erwartungen. Ich weiß, das war nicht die schlaueste Idee, aber ich wollte es in dem Moment so, ich hatte irgendwie einen guten (Bike-)Tag . Ich bin kein Risiko eingegangen und konnte mir in Ruhe Schlüsselstellen anschauen, was im Tagesbetrieb nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Irgendwann habe ich einen fluchenden Engländer eingeholt, der schon mehrmals geflogen war; und wir sind grob zusammen gefahren - auf Sicht- und Hörweite.   Abends war ich echt selig. (Ich bin sonst eher der nicht-so-zufriedene-Typ).. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich es nochmal machen würde- jetzt so im Nachhinein betrachtet.....


----------



## Sadem (17. Juli 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Auweia, wenn ich den Thread verfolge, frage ich mich grade, ob ich unfassbar leichtsinnig und verantwortungslos bin . Ich fahre viel alleine; selbst wenn ich mich mit Mädels oder der Gruppe treffe, habe ich je Strecke 16km Transferweg. Und auch dort (also alleine auf Transferstrecke) nehme ich die Trails mit, die auf dem Weg liegen. In der Sommerzeit kam ich einige Male erst gegen 22.00 nach hause; falls es sehr lang und spät wird, reicht ein kurzer Anruf nach hause (so wie früher ) um bescheid zu sagen, dass ich mich mal wieder verspäte; aber hauptsächlich, um das Abendessen zu sichen . Ich lasse mich weder tracken noch verfolgen. Ich übe auch gerne alleine. Natürlich habe ich immer ein geladenes Handy dabei, das war´s. Ich habe mich bisher weder "übergriffsmässig" noch unfallmässig in Gefahr gesehen.
> 
> Letzte Woche war ich am späten Nachmittag alleine auf einem Trail in den Alpen unterwegs. Meine Mitfahrerinnen haben sich im Tal schon auf den Rückweg Richtung Apfelstrudel und Unterkunft gemacht; ich habe den letzten Lift nach oben genommen. Ich war auch die letzte Bikerin, die oben losgefahren ist. Ich habe spontan einen anderen Trail als geplant genommen - nach dem Motto: Jetzt oder nie. Ich habe die Freiheit genossen, dass keiner davon wusste und ich ihn deshalb in Ruhe fahren (oder Nicht-fahren ) konnte, ohne Druck oder Erwartungen. Ich weiß, das war nicht die schlaueste Idee, aber ich wollte es in dem Moment so, ich hatte irgendwie einen guten (Bike-)Tag . Ich bin kein Risiko eingegangen und konnte mir in Ruhe Schlüsselstellen anschauen, was im Tagesbetrieb nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Irgendwann habe ich einen fluchenden Engländer eingeholt, der schon mehrmals geflogen war; und wir sind grob zusammen gefahren - auf Sicht- und Hörweite.   Abends war ich echt selig. (Ich bin sonst eher der nicht-so-zufriedene-Typ).. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich es nochmal machen würde- jetzt so im Nachhinein betrachtet.....


Warum? Dein Bericht ist doch nur positiv?


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Juli 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich es nochmal machen würde- jetzt so im Nachhinein betrachtet.....


Warum nicht? Es hat dich selig gemacht, wegen des Freiheitsgefühls und weil du eine persönliche Grenze überschritten hast. Und es klingt, als hättest du alles im Griff und deshalb auch wenig Angst gehabt 

Rational betrachtet gibt es ja nur wenige Stürze, die alleine fatal ausgehen: Gehirnerschütterungen, nach denen man völlig desorientiert ist; in eine Schlucht oder Bachbett stürzen und nicht wieder rauskommen; so schwere Verletzungen, dass man sich gar nicht mehr fortbewegen kann... Um solche Stürze so weit es geht auszuschließen, steigt man halt ab an Stellen, die man in einer Gruppe - vielleicht - gefahren wäre. Man darf sich als Fahrerin in einer Gruppe aber auch nichts vormachen: Mtb ist immer ein Risikosport. Die Gruppe mildert das Risiko nur ein bisschen ab.


----------



## Perlenkette (17. Juli 2018)

Ihr habt Recht. Ich habe es auch unterwegs nicht bereut. 

Nüchtern betrachtet- also wieder zu hause und in der Mutter-Rolle  dachte ich grade beim Schreiben, Auweia! Wenigstens bescheid sagen hätte ich können.

Vor Ort im Bike-Flow würde ich es wahrscheinlich wieder tun!


----------



## Sadem (17. Juli 2018)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass man in einem Sport nicht gut werden kann, wenn man nicht auch bereit ist ihn auch mal alleine auszuüben. Wenn man immer davon abhängig ist ob jemand mitkommt, dann kommt viel zu oft was dazwischen. Vor allem technisch lassen sich viele Sachen auch sehr gut alleine ohne Druck üben. Sprungtechnik kann ohne weiteres auf kleinen, risikoarmen Stellen geübt werden, um den Bewegungsablauf zu verbessern. Wheelies, Manuals, Hinterrad versetzen, das geht super alleine, ohne Druck und ohne das man andere langweilt.

Gerade das ohne Druck fahren nimmt auch oft schon einiges aus der Gefahr raus. Man darf sich natürlich nicht selber über seine eigenen Grenzen pushen. Aber es sieht einen auch keiner ob man eine Stelle schiebt, egal.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Juli 2018)

a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (17. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Nicht nur um ihrer selbst Willen, Frauen haben auch immer grundsätzlich enorme Angst, dass dem Partner was zustoßen könnte und tendieren dann gern zu Katastrophenszenarien, wenn man eigentlich nur ein wenig die Natur in aller Ruhe genießen und mit dem Bike Spass haben will.



Woran das wohl liegt? 



Zucchi schrieb:


> SMS ...nur im Ernstfall...



Vorausgesetzt Du hast Handyempfang, ansonsten auch eher nutzlos.


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

wegen nachfrage via pm für alle:





- alkoholgetränkte pads zur wundreinigung
- übliches verbandszeuch
- normale pflasters (warum noch spezielle blasenpflaster: )
- klammerpflaster für cuts
- ballistol für alles so vong haut her
- feuerzeug zum messer desinfizieren
- augentropfen zum ausspülen von fremdkörpern
- zeckenhaken
- beatmungsmaske
- aidseinweg-handschuhe
- pillen
- fingerschiene
- rettungsdecke
- fehlt: betaisodona


----------



## Pumu90 (18. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> wegen nachfrage via pm für alle:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 753567
> 
> ...


Keine Rettungsdecke?


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

ergänzt!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Juli 2018)

Auf den ersten Blick frauenspezifischer Zusatz, der aber äußerst geschlechtsneutral verwendet werden kann: Tampons
Die sind halt explizit dafür konzipiert, recht viel Blut aufzunehmen, was man sich auch abseits der üblichen Verwendung zunutze machen kann. Und viel Platz nehmen die auch nicht weg. 
Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich jemals einem Blutbad über den Weg laufe, aber bis dahin tun sie auch nicht weh.


----------



## Pumu90 (18. Juli 2018)

Die Sache mit dem Alkohol und der Wundreinigung ist im Übrigen mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.

In der Regel gilt: Verbinden --> Arzt. 

Grade bei großflächigen Schürfwunden kannst du mit eigenen Reinigungsversuchen viel verschlimmern. Genau so ist es bei Schotter und Co. Die größeren Steine stoppen eher die Blutung.

Wenn man weiß was man tut: okay.

Aber als Laie würd ich es lassen (außer jetzt bei kleinen Schnitten) - ist bei Fremden auch ne Haftungssache. 

Bei allem Verbandszeug sei noch geraten: Immer mal wieder den erste Hilfe Kurs auffrischen, kostet nicht viel und hilft im Ernstfall extrem viel.

Zum Thema Elektronik: Wenn man Rettungskräfte alarmieren muss und nicht weiß wo man sich befindet: http://www.intend.de/produkte/hilfe-im-wald/

Hat die nächsten Rettungspunkte und Co hinterlegt. Würde mir aber die Offline-Karte runterladen.


----------



## Pumu90 (18. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick frauenspezifischer Zusatz, der aber äußerst geschlechtsneutral verwendet werden kann: Tampons
> Die sind halt explizit dafür konzipiert, recht viel Blut aufzunehmen, was man sich auch abseits der üblichen Verwendung zunutze machen kann. Und viel Platz nehmen die auch nicht weg.
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich jemals einem Blutbad über den Weg laufe, aber bis dahin tun sie auch nicht weh.



Und wieso soll etwas Blut aufnehmen? Bei ner (starken) Blutung ist das Ziel, diese zu stoppen. In dem Fall macht der Tampon EINGEPACKT Sin, und zwar als Auflage für den Druckverband.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

a


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Juli 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Und wieso soll etwas Blut aufnehmen? Bei ner (starken) Blutung ist das Ziel, diese zu stoppen. In dem Fall macht der Tampon EINGEPACKT Sin, und zwar als Auflage für den Druckverband.


Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass jemand den Unterschied kennt zwischen einer Blutung, die einen Druckverband braucht und eine, die das nicht nötig hat, aber Danke für die Ergänzung, im Zweifel tatsächlich wichtig. 



Zucchi schrieb:


> Das bringt's voll, wenn man bewusstlos im Wald liegt und alleine ist...


Wenn man bewusstlos ist, wacht man irgendwann doch wieder auf und freut sich dann über die gute Vorbereitung.
Offensichtlich war ich noch nie bewusstlos, keine Ahnung, wie realistisch das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Männer gerne vorausschicken, wenn's hartes zu erledigen gibt und es für sie daher eine ziemliche, auch materielle, Katastrophe ist, wenn er tot im Wald bleibt.


Das klingt irgendwie sehr 1950 und nicht 2018


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Das bringt's voll, wenn man bewusstlos im Wald liegt und alleine ist...


Aha. Und weil ein Erste-Hilfe-Set im (äußerst seltenen) Fall eigener Bewusstlosigkeit sinnlos ist, lasse ich es gleich daheim und packe mir lieber irgendeinen elektronischen Quatsch ein?
Da solltest Du besser nochmal drüber nachdenken - genau wie über die realistische Risikokalkulation.


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2018)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass man z.B. vom Pedal abrutscht und sich die Pins der Flatpedale blutig ins Schienbein rammt, und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, Kopf voran so zu crashen, dass man bewusstlos liegenbleibt? Zumindest wenn ich mal von meiner Fahrweise ausgehe ist ersteres 1000% wahrscheinlicher 



Zucchi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Männer gerne vorausschicken, wenn's hartes zu erledigen gibt und es für sie daher eine ziemliche, auch materielle, Katastrophe ist, wenn er tot im Wald bleibt.



Wollen wir Klischee-Bullshit-Bingo spielen? Wer macht mit?


----------



## Pumu90 (18. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass jemand den Unterschied kennt zwischen einer Blutung, die einen Druckverband braucht und eine, die das nicht nötig hat, aber Danke für die Ergänzung, im Zweifel tatsächlich wichtig.



Och da würd ich in freier Wildbahn nicht davon ausgehen. Wenn ich sehe, wie wenig Leute überhaupt ein Erste Hilfe Set dabei haben und falls doch, wie unsinnig es für den Wald bestückt ist...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Juli 2018)

Das ist zugegeben tatsächlich realistischer.  *gg*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Männer gerne vorausschicken, wenn's hartes zu erledigen gibt und es für sie daher eine ziemliche, auch materielle, Katastrophe ist, wenn er tot im Wald bleibt.


 
Ich kenne nur "Ladies first, es könnte gefährlich sein."

edit: bewusstlos daliegen habe ich schon geschafft. Also nix mit 1000% daneben.


----------



## lucie (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Männer gerne vorausschicken, wenn's hartes zu erledigen gibt und es für sie daher eine ziemliche, auch materielle, Katastrophe ist, wenn er tot im Wald bleibt.



Shit, hab keinen Mann, den ich vorausschicken kann, daher bleibt mir aber wenigstens eine materielle und psychische Katastrophe erspart.   Deine Aussage ist doch wohl nicht Dein Ernst, in welcher Zeit lebst Du denn? 



scylla schrieb:


> Wollen wir Klischee-Bullshit-Bingo spielen? Wer macht mit?



Überlege noch, könnte lustig werden.


----------



## lucie (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Das bringt's voll, wenn man bewusstlos im Wald liegt und alleine ist...



Ist für Dich Bewußtlosigkeit im Wald das einzige Szenario, dass Du dir vorstellen kannst?
Falls Dir das schon öfter passiert sein sollte, machst Du irgendetwas falsch. 

Erste Hilfe Set ist schon sehr sinnvoll, eine Handy Pflaster-App gibt es meines Wissens noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass man z.B. vom Pedal abrutscht und sich die Pins der Flatpedale blutig ins Schienbein rammt, und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, Kopf voran so zu crashen, dass man bewusstlos liegenbleibt?


fall 1: 10+
fall 2: 1


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Aber um den Extremfall ging's doch anfangs.


fast richtig! 

ging/geht um alleine im wald; einem u. u. daraus resultierenden unangenehmen gefühl und wie man damit umgeht.

ansonsten hast du natürlich gänzlich recht: eine zeckenzange hilft einem nicht wenn man bewusstlos ist. das hast du gut erkannt. auch hilft sie dir nicht beim sex, im weltall und beim kekse backen.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Männer gerne vorausschicken, wenn's hartes zu erledigen gibt und es für sie daher eine ziemliche, auch materielle, Katastrophe ist, wenn er tot im Wald bleibt.



Ich weiß ja nicht welche Frauen du so kennst.
Also die die ich kenne sind alle schon groß und können sich selbst versorgen und brauchen auch keinen Mann fürs grobe vorzuschicken.

Ziemlich erschreckend deine Ansicht über Frauen,


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

wenn umkoppundkragenredner auf explizite nachfrage schreibt: 





Zucchi schrieb:


> War auch so gemeint!


meint er: »war ironisch gemeint« ... 




Zucchi schrieb:


> Denn wenn's saudumm hergeht, kann man sich auch in Watte packen und dann bekommt man einen Hitzeschlag und kommt dadurch ums leben. Vielleicht ist es ein wenig wie mit dem Bremsen beim Downhill: Wer bremst verliert. Nicht nur an Zeit, sondern wenn man an falscher Stelle bremst, überschlägts einen, wenn man nicht bremst, rauscht man drüber. Und so verunglückt man vielleicht eher, wenn man ständig daran denkt, was einem alles so passieren könnte.


deswegen gilt:


noocelo schrieb:


> restrisiko sportlich sehen, nicht verkopfen und schbass haben!


----------



## Ropestrands (18. Juli 2018)

In Deutschland mache ich mir recht wenige Sorgen um Notfälle bei der Radtour. Auf längeren Touren kommt das Allzweckwerkzeug Smartphone, eine Rettungsdecke und ein Notfallverband israelischer Herkunft, in das Gepäck.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Juli 2018)

Ropestrands schrieb:


> In Deutschland mache ich mir recht wenige Sorgen um Notfälle bei der Radtour. Auf längeren Touren kommt das Allzweckwerkzeug Smartphone, eine Rettungsdecke und ein Notfallverband israelischer Herkunft, in das Gepäck.


Der teufel ist ein eichhörnle!
Auf meinen beiden hometrails habe ich fast immer kein netz. Und fürs wintertraining habe ich mir die wenigen stellen mit netz gut gemerkt. Aber 70% ist ohne. Und auch wenn man netz hat, kann man so blöd fallen und sich verletzen, dass man nicht an den kommunikator kommt.
Aber da ich die ersten 60 jahre meines lebens gut ohne irgendwelche unterwegselektronik überlebt habe, bin ich auch weiterhin optimistisch.


----------



## Liubee (18. Juli 2018)

Morgen, gehöre zwar zur männlichen Fraktion aber hätte trotzdem einen kleinen Tipp für Dich: Notfallsender - ich selber besitze den https://www.bergfreunde.de/spot-gen-3-notfallsender/. Du kannst das Gerät auch ohne "Abo" laufen lassen, was die Live Tracking Funktion deaktiviert - das wichtigste ist der SOS Button, wo sofort die zuständige Rettung/Bergwacht verständigt wird.

Die Anbringung erfordert eine gewisse Praktika - nach ein paar Stürzen hat sich die Position nahe der Schulter am besten bewährt - hier gibt es aber keine Empfehlung.  Ob das nun wirklich das richtige ist... das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Wenn du viel im Alpinen Gelände unterwegs bist lohnt sich das Gerät auf jeden Fall - Garantie gibt es natürlich keine und je nach Sturz, ist auch das drücken des Button nicht mehr möglich, wobei man hier ein bisl präparieren kann 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Ironie gehört? Wohl nicht.


Wenn die keiner außer dir versteht, musst du aber noch üben. Nur bitte nicht hier. 

@Notfallsender
Leider nicht alpin unterwegs, wobei Mittelgebirge auch nicht ohne sind. 

Darf vermelden, dass ich heute abend ohne elektronisches Sicherheitsnetz unterwegs war (Handy logisch dabei) und der einzige nennenswerte Vorfall der (zum Glück kurzfristige) Verlust eines Knieschoners war. Passt  Hab mich tatsächlich dabei besser gefühlt, als die Abende davor, die ich dann jeweils meinen LiveStatus und dann nochmal Nachricht verschickt hab, einfach weil ich dann wirklich ganz für mich war. Gerade die Dämmerung ist eine tolle Zeit, um alleine unterwegs zu sein, hell genug, um noch ohne Licht zu fahren und die Horden sind dann auch schon weg. Zumindest kamen mir unten am Einsteig zum Stadtwald ne ganze Menge an anderen Mtblern entgegen, die ihre Runde schon beendet hatten und denen ich dann demzufolge nicht oben auf dem Aussichtspunkt/Trail begegnet bin.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich bin auch öfters alleine unterwegs - meist aber tagsüber.
> Seitdem in der Gegend ne Bekannte beim Joggen mal belästigt wurde, ist abends das Gefühl alleine nicht so sicher.


Hatte zwar vorher nix dazu geschrieben, aber das regt mich immer noch auf. Nicht wegen dir, aber da ist ein Mistkerl, der es dann einfach für wer weiß wen noch alles versaut. Ich hoffe, du wagst es wieder, gerade jetzt, wo es noch relativ lange hell ist. Hilft zwar in dem Fall sicher nur bedingt, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit dürfte sehr gering sein.
Hmpf


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## Deleted 326763 (18. Juli 2018)

sorry - aber ihr habt sie doch nicht mehr alle!

Der Wald ist kein Kriegsgebiet.

Ein bisschen mehr Natur und weniger Hysterie.

BTW - gerade kommt meine Frau mit einem Grinsen und fast leeren Lampenakkus zurück.
Ohne Druckverband, GPS Notfallsender.....


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## noocelo (19. Juli 2018)

der zucchi und die frau'n. 
morgen lernt er noch eine besser kennen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass Du


Keine(r) hier. Das war übrigens keine Belehrung, sondern ein freundlicher Hinweis.
Vielleicht ist es dir nicht bewusst, aber ich kenne zu viele Männer, die so etwas sehr ernst meinen und auch noch stolz drauf sind. Deswegen sicherlich auch nicht verwunderlich, das hier niemand das als Ironie aufgefasst hat. Daher: Wenn niemand etwas als Ironie auffasst, wurde es offensichtlich zu oft tatsächlich ernst gesagt, bzw wurde es offensichtlich nicht ironisch genug geschrieben. 

Abgesehen davon, ich hab Smileys verwendet, die klar machen  sollten, dass mein Kommentar eher flapsig zu verstehen war, Ergo...alles gut, nimms nicht so ernst, sondern als freundliche Hilfestellung 



Zucchi schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Es gibt sie noch. Frauen, die was ausprobieren und nicht nur alles ernst nehmen.


Der Kommentar nach meinem darüber, dass ich gestern ausprobiert hab mal zu fahren ohne wem Bescheid zu geben und quasi live dabei zu haben...mein Lieber, kein Wunder, dass du so ein Frauenbild hast mit deiner selektiven Wahrnehmung. 



RomainK schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Natur und weniger Hysterie.


Ich stell mir so etwas leider direkt bildlich vor, ist zwar amüsant, aber irgendwie auch...schräg.   ::rennt kreischend durch den wald::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (19. Juli 2018)

Interessanter Thread und ich merke gerade, ich mache mir über viele Dinge überhaupt keine Gedanken. 
Ob man das gut oder schlecht findet, sei jetzt mal jedem selbst überlassen.
 Ich bike erst seit einem halben Jahr und ergo gibt's für mich noch viele Schlüsselstellen, die sicherlich für mich (für andere hier vermutlich so gar nicht) Sturzpotenzial liefern. Ich steige dann zur Not ab und guck in Ruhe und ich glaube, dass ich das dann relativ gut abschätzen kann, ob ich das fahren kann oder eben besser nicht. Mag daran liegen, dass ich ohne Verbandszeug fahre  also versuche ich, mich nach Möglichkeit nicht zu verletzen. 
Außerdem fahre ich gerne alleine, weil ich dann niemandes Klotz am Bein bin. Obwohl ich sonst mit Leuten fahre, die natürlich Rücksicht nehmen, habe ich einfach ein anderes Gefühl, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin. Da kann ich in Ruhe an die Schlüsselstelle ran und nochmal ran und nochmal, wenn's sein muss 
Aber Dinge, die passieren können, male ich mir nicht aus. Ich war früher aktive Reiterin und im Gegensatz zu meinem Fahrrad hat das Pferd unter mir auch noch einen eigenen Kopf. Dementsprechend habe ich jetzt mehr das Gefühl, alles unter Kontrolle zu haben, das macht es für mich wahrscheinlich jetzt leichter. Vielleicht ist es darum so, dass ich nur mit 'nem geladenen Handy unterwegs bin. Und Pannenzeugs. 
Und außerdem noch niemals nie alpin unterwegs war, nur zu Fuß


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juli 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> Ich steige dann zur Not ab und guck in Ruhe


Für mich war ja ein Schlüsseltip der, dass es keinen Grund gibt, irgendwo nicht runterzufahren, sobald man ohne Hilfe von Händen hochlaufen kann. Hat mir einige steile Stellen erschlossen, die ich vorher umfahren hatte.



Fasani schrieb:


> Außerdem fahre ich gerne alleine, weil ich dann niemandes Klotz am Bein bin.


Dito
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich gemerkt, dass ich mir als Anfänger in der Gruppe von Anfang an mehr traue, aber insgesamt ist alleine fahren für mich entspannter, eben aus den von dir genannten Gründen.




Fasani schrieb:


> Ich war früher aktive Reiterin und im Gegensatz zu meinem Fahrrad hat das Pferd unter mir auch noch einen eigenen Kopf


Ah, ich sollte es mal so rum sehen.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Juli 2018)

Eben erst gelesen:


Zucchi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Männer gerne vorausschicken, wenn's hartes zu erledigen gibt und es für sie daher eine ziemliche, auch materielle, Katastrophe ist, wenn er tot im Wald bleibt.


Dank ihres perfekten Ehevertrags übernimmt sie die Firma, führt sie zum Weltunternehmen, vervielfacht das Vermögen usw.   

Spaß beiseite, habe auf den Alleinausflügen am Hausberg tatsächlich nur ein Taschentuch, den Torx für den Bremssattel, das Händi und den Hausschlüssel in der kleinen Nierentasche - äh meine natürlich Hip-bag - dabei. Fahre aber eigentlich immer mit einen sehr leichten FF-Helm, da ich auch allein die spannenden Abfahrten wähle und der Airoh SE101 ist gut belüftet und wiegt nur etwas über 600 gr.
Wenn ich mal allein unter der Woche einen Tag in den Alpen Trails fahre (wie letzte Woche in Davos), dann nehme ich noch etwas Verbandszeug mit und natürlich etwas Werkzeug usw. In den Alpen fahre ich allerdings dann "overprotected", da gibt es ja diese großen Steine   und auch da fahre ich gern spannende Abfahrten allein.


----------



## noocelo (19. Juli 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> da gibt es ja diese großen Steine


meinen sie _berge_?


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Juli 2018)

Unbedingt! Hier nur so matschige Laubhaufen, da fällt man weich


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juli 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Fahre aber eigentlich immer mit einen sehr leichten FF-Helm, da ich auch allein die spannenden Abfahrten wähle und der Airoh SE101 ist gut belüftet und wiegt nur etwas über 600 gr.


Hattest du andere getestet oder mit dem direkt den richtigen Helm gefunden? Infos im Netz darüber sind eher dürftig.


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Es gibt sie noch. Frauen, die was ausprobieren und nicht nur alles ernst nehmen. Meine gehört übrigens auch dazu.



Soso, im Wald eine Runde fahren fällt also schon unter "was ausprobieren". Sorry wenn ich das jetzt nicht ganz ernst nehmen kann 

Zum Thema Fullface:
Ich trage sowas zwar auch ganz gerne im blockigen Gelände (also nicht daheim), aber seit ich einen von diesen konvertierbaren Enduro-Helmen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel habe verstaubt der echte Fullface im Regal. Die Wahl zu haben ob man den Kinnbügel am Rucksack lässt oder doch lieber dranclipped ist einfach viel praktischer, egal wie gut belüftet und leicht der Fullface Helm sein mag. Ich würde daher dazu raten, lieber in dieser Kategorie zu schauen, wenn ein Helm mit Kinnbügel hersoll.
Ob generell ein Fullface/Kinnbügel overprotected ist oder nicht, darüber lässt sich sicherlich trefflich streiten. Bei mir ist das schlicht und einfach so, dass ich mit einem Kinnbügel vor der Fresse direkt besser auf dem Fahrrad stehe weil ich mich einfach besser mit dem Gedanken anfreunden kann, dass es eventuell im dümmsten Fall über den Lenker gehen könnte und ich  deswegen nicht schon bei der Einfahrt in die Schüsselstelle auf Sicherheit nach hinten gehe (man kann manchmal wissen, dass das dumm ist, aber trotzdem nicht vermeiden können es automatisch zu tun, wenn man sich nicht wohl fühlt). Führt zu mehr Druck aufm Vorderrad, sichererem Fahren, und letztendlich dadurch verminderter Sturzgefahr. Ist aber mit Sicherheit was ganz individuelles. Soll auch Leute geben, die sowas zu gefährlichen Aktionen verleitet oder die sich damit lächerlich vorkommen oder was auch immer


----------



## noocelo (19. Juli 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich trage sowas zwar auch ganz gerne im blockigen Gelände (also nicht daheim), aber seit ich einen von diesen konvertierbaren Enduro-Helmen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel habe verstaubt der echte Fullface im Regal. Die Wahl zu haben ob man den Kinnbügel am Rucksack lässt oder doch lieber dranclipped ist einfach viel praktischer, egal wie gut belüftet und leicht der Fullface Helm sein mag. Ich würde daher dazu raten, lieber in dieser Kategorie zu schauen, wenn ein Helm mit Kinnbügel hersoll.


menno!  das wollte ich auch gerade schreibseln.

dann hier nur noch kurz der link aus der zwischenablage:
https://enduro-mtb.com/mtb-fullface-helme-vergleichstest/


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> dann hier nur noch kurz der link aus der zwischenablage:
> https://enduro-mtb.com/mtb-fullface-helme-vergleichstest/



Ergänzung: in dem Test fehlt der Leatt DBX 3.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (19. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> menno!  das wollte ich auch gerade schreibseln.
> 
> dann hier nur noch kurz der link aus der zwischenablage:
> https://enduro-mtb.com/mtb-fullface-helme-vergleichstest/



Meinen letzten schweren Unfall mit Hubschrauberfreiflug hatte ich in den Vogesen.
FF Helm, Prtotektoren rundherum - S4,verblockt, Steinstufe mit sehr wenig Auslauf, Schritttempo, abgelenkt durch kläfenden Hund, Vorderad verklemmt sich und Abflug voll auf die Steine. Niere angerissen trotz Brustpanzer, Blut im Urin, 20min radeln zur nächsten Hütte da kein Handyempfang - Freiflug.
Schwere Unfälle hatte ich bisher immer wg. Unachtsamkeit.

Helm usw. ist schon wichtig, man sollte sich nur nicht in Sicherheit wiegen und mehr Riskieren als es einem Guttut, bzw. Schlüsselstellungen nur dann angehen, wenn Mandat und konzentriert ist.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## noocelo (19. Juli 2018)

war das jetzt ironisch?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> war das jetzt ironisch?


Nein. Diesmal nicht. Denn, falls Du gut siehst, habe ich kein Grinsgesicht hinzugefügt.


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Nein. Diesmal nicht. Denn, falls Du gut siehst, habe ich kein Grinsgesicht hinzugefügt.



Schade 
Grinsegesicht war übrigens eins weiter vorne auch nicht, hab gerade extra nochmal nachgeschaut.



RomainK schrieb:


> Schwere Unfälle hatte ich bisher immer wg. Unachtsamkeit.
> 
> Helm usw. ist schon wichtig, man sollte sich nur nicht in Sicherheit wiegen und mehr Riskieren als es einem Guttut, bzw. Schlüsselstellungen nur dann angehen, wenn Mandat und konzentriert ist.



In deinem Satz "Schwere Unfälle hatte ich bisher immer wg. Unachtsamkeit." würde ich zwar das "immer" durch "meistens" ersetzen, aber ansonsten unterschreiben. "Meistens" deswegen weil... manchmal hat man halt auch einfach Pech, egal ob konzentriert oder nicht.

Um mal den Bogen zum Thema zurück zu spannen: wenn es um (Un)Achtsamkeit geht, ist alleine fahren sicherlich sogar förderlich. Schließlich ist man von niemandem abgelenkt und kann sich voll auf den Trail und die eigene Fahrerei konzentrieren. Und die meisten Leute sind vermutlich auch achtsamer und risikobewusster, da ja niemand da ist der einen im Zweifelsfall "retten" kann


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (19. Juli 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Eins vorher nicht aber hier.


Vielleicht kannst Du einfach bei deinen zweifelhaften Aussagen die Grinsegesichter ergänzen, damit wir es auch verstehen:


Zucchi schrieb:


> Nicht nur um ihrer selbst Willen, Frauen haben auch immer grundsätzlich enorme Angst, dass dem Partner was zustoßen könnte und tendieren dann gern zu Katastrophenszenarien, wenn man eigentlich nur ein wenig die Natur in aller Ruhe genießen und mit dem Bike Spass haben will.



Als Kommentar zum Erstehilfeset:


Zucchi schrieb:


> Das bringt's voll, wenn man bewusstlos im Wald liegt und alleine ist...



Hier:


Zucchi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht daran, dass Frauen Männer gerne vorausschicken, wenn's hartes zu erledigen gibt und es für sie daher eine ziemliche, auch materielle, Katastrophe ist, wenn er tot im Wald bleibt.



Oder auch hier:


Zucchi schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Es gibt sie noch. Frauen, die was ausprobieren und nicht nur alles ernst nehmen.


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Juli 2018)

Wenn sich die Männer im LO anzicken, freuen sich die Ladys (oder auch nicht). Ich geh´mal das Strickzeug holen.

Also bitte zurück zum Thema bzw. alleine in den Wald!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Juli 2018)

b


----------



## feedyourhead (19. Juli 2018)

Zum Thema:
Ich bin auch oft auch abends allein in den Alpen unterwegs.

-Erste Hilfe Set, Werkzeug, angeemessene Kleidung
-wenn möglich jemanden Bescheid geben in welcher Gegend
-Handy mit Offlinekarte
-Gefahren realistisch einschätzen

Livetracking und SOS Sender oder übertriebene Schutzausrüstung sehe ich eher kritisch
Ist wohl ein starkes Verlangen unserer Gesellschaft alles bis ins Detail abzusichern.
Passt nicht zum Mountainbiken/Sport allgemein und auch nicht zum Erleben der Natur/Berge.

Ein Extrembeispiel in die andere Richtung wäre z.B. der Free Solo Kletterer.
Das Erleben ist in diesem Fall natürlich auch ein ganz anderes. Genauso der Respekt vor der Natur/dem Berg.


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2018)

Haben die Herrschaften dann bald ausgezickt oder muss ich den Wischmopp holen? 

Edit: mal eben feucht durchgewischt. Gruß, die Putze


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Hattest du andere getestet oder mit dem direkt den richtigen Helm gefunden? Infos im Netz darüber sind eher dürftig.


Ist ein seltener Helm, produziert von Airoh in Italien und von sehr guter Qualität. Ich mag ihn gern, da der Kinnbügel schmal ist und kaum stört.
Scyllas Variante mit dem abnehmbaren Bügel ist aber weitaus populärer und deckt mehr ab, mir sind nur die abnehmbaren Bügel zu wuchtig und zu nah am Mund, zudem dauernd die Entscheidung ob mit oder ohne ;-)


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> mir sind nur die abnehmbaren Bügel zu wuchtig und zu nah am Mund



Was mir an meinem Uvex Helm nicht gefällt: der Kinnbügel steht im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Fullface ewig weit ab und ist ziemlich filigran 

Eigentlich ist ein kompakter Kinnbügel besser bei einem Sturz, da es in den Crashtests weniger Kräfte auf die Halswirbelsäule bringt (sehr weit abstehender Kinnbügel drückt den Kopf entsprechend nach hinten bei einem Sturz frontal auf den Kinnbügel). 
In den Crashtests fange aber alle Helme mindestens den ersten Crash gut ab, egal ob weit oder weniger weit abstehender Kinnbügel, und damit tun sie alle was sie sollen.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt natürlich, ich habe bei meinen Mitfahrern den Bell mit abnehmb. Kinnbügel als Vergleich und bei diesem finde ich den Bügel recht hoch und nah am Mund, was mich beim "Schnaufen"  stört. Beim Airoh sitzt er tiefer, ist schmaler und läßt den Blick aufs Gesicht frei, d.h. freies Atmen und ein freundliches Lächeln Richtung Wanderer möglich 
Und dadurch daß es eine feste in einem Stück "laminierte" und keine abnehmbare Konstruktion ist, verwindet sich da nichts nennenswert.
Der Met Parachute war ja ähnlich jedoch nicht so steif (da war der Bügel lediglich formschlüssig verschraubt) und er war sogar etwas schwerer.
Beim DH mit Bahnunterstützung fahre ich dann schon einen richtigen DH-Fullfacehelm, der wiederum wäre mir sonst zu warm, denn die zwar gute Belüftung der noch besser schützenden DH-Helme funktioniert halt nur bei Luftstrom - sprich "speed"  und nicht beim rumstolpern


----------



## Theresa93 (21. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich allein im Wald unterwegs bin, kommt das mir immer so unheimlich vor. Irgendwie liegt es daran, dass ich immer das Gefühl habe ich könnte beobachtet werden. Das ich vielleicht bisschen krank, aber alleine in Wald gehe ich eher selten.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich vor ein paar Tagen schreiben
...ein bißchen Pflaster, Globuli, Handy und daheim grob sagen , wohin und wie lange und dann noch in der Dämmerung auf bekannten Wildschweinpfaden seit neuesten die Swiss Bell durchbimmeln lassen
aber...
aus aktuellem Anlass    hab ich nen Biker-Alptraum erlebt 

Allein im Wald, 2km weg von daheim, 300m weg von einer Tennisanlage, stark frequentierter Wander und Radweg und verbotenes Schleichwegle. Fahre mit dem alten HT nur kurz das Auto aus der Werkstatt holen, der Weg 3m breit, dort von leicht abschüssig ins Flache übergehend, alter welliger Teerbelag, leichte Rechtskurve. Sehe 50m vor mir 4 Hunde unangeleint und Mann und Frau auf dem gesamten Weg verteilt mir entgegenkommend. Also eine Vollbremsung habe ich wegen denen nicht gemacht und hab nach links Richtung Grünstreifen vor Gebüsch und Wald gezogen. Kommt mir die Frau schreiend entgegen "ras nicht so" "du hast gefälligst auf die Hunde aufzupassen" und irgendwie langt die nach mir oder dem Bike, so dass ich doch anhalte und absteige. Hätt ichs mal nicht getan  
Die fängt an mich immer wieder zu schubsen und am Bike zu ziehen. Ich bring nur raus "Was soll das". Schließlich versuch ichs Handy rauszuholen, um ein Foto zu machen, da fängt die an mir das Handy aus der Hand reissen zu wollen "ich darf kein Foto machen". Das geht also so weiter, die langt nach mir, zieht mich am Rucksack, zieht mich am Arm und versucht mir immer wieder das Handy wegzureißen. Ich versuche wegzugehen und zu fotografieren. Habe leider den Wald und Gebüsch im Rücken und die gesamte Mannschaft vor mir.
Ach so, während dessen hab ich schon mehrere Male so laut es ging nach Hilfe gerufen, hat sie aber nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen "sie sind zu zweit, ich keinen Zeuge" etc. Der Mann stand immer abseits, sagte einmal "lass doch", griff aber nicht ein.
Als ich mich ein paar Schritte entfernen konnte, war sie wieder hinter mir, zog mich stark ruckartig am Rücksack nach hinten und schubste mich nach vorne. Da hab ich ausgeholt und ihr eine gelangt.
Danach weiß ich nur noch, dass ich auf dem Boden saß, einer der Hunde, ein weißer Bullterrier an mir schnupperte und sie ein paar Meter weiter voll ausholend mein Handy in den Wald schmiß.
Ich hab mich sortiert, ein Brillenglas fehlte, das Bike lag auf der anderen Seite, keiner war mehr da ... was tun.
Das Ganze ging ein paar Minuten und kein Mensch war unterwegs.
Ich fuhr zuerst Richtung Autowerkstatt um nach 100m wieder umzudrehen, da ich bei den Tennisplätzen jemand nach einem Handy fragen wollte. Da kam mir ein älterer Mann entgegen, der mich gehört hatte und  dann in meine Richtung lief. Nach was war, Telefonversuch bei Polizei, Adressaustausch, bin ich zur Werkstatt weitergefahren, weil ich dann weiter zur Polizei wollte. Dachte ich, ich bin erst mal in die falsche Richtung gefahren, ich war total von der Rolle.
Ich hab dann erst von zu Hause die Polizei angerufen, dann sind wir Handy suchen gegangen, erfolglos  und dann bin ich ins Krankenhaus. Inzwischen hat mir die Schulter, Nacken und Hals weh getan und der rechte Arm verkratzt und schon mit blauen Flecken versehen.
Am anderen Morgen hab ich dann bei der Polizei die Anzeige gemacht.
Übrigens, waren die zwei sehr auffällig, stark tätowiert, er Türstehertyp, zwei weiße Bullterrier und ein braunmelierter Staffordshire Bullterrier, die übrigens keinen Mucks von sich gegeben haben.

Ich erzähl inzwischen jedem, der es hören will  davon. Alle sollen gewarnt sein, wär jemand anders gekommen, wär vermutlich derjenige dran gekommen. Mann war die aggressiv 

Mal sehn wie´s weitergeht. Im Moment bin ich einfach nur k.o. Das kostet unwahrscheinlich viel Energie.
Hier hätt ich auch mit Apps und Rettungsdecke nix anfangen können.
Und vor allem glaub ich, dass man vorher einfach nicht sagen kann, wie man reagiert, wenn man plötzlich in so einer Situation ist.

Ich wünsch euch allen immer ne Unfallfreie Fahrt, dass ihr nie in so ne Lage kommt 
und ganz ehrlich 
*es wird Zeit, dass der Mensch wieder mehr wert ist als der Hund
*
Sorry wegen dem Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhatTheHell (25. Juli 2018)

Unglaublich, Dir alles Gute!


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juli 2018)

...mir fehlen die Worte, kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein   - Drecksbande, Pack...


Dir gute Besserung


----------



## TouringRalf (25. Juli 2018)

Wenigstens waren die Hunde besser erzogen und nicht so aggressiv wie die Frau. Aber auf jeden Fall ein Albtraum, den man so nicht erleben will. Wünsche Dir gute Erholung und dass die Polizei die ermitteln kann.

Alles Gute 
Ralf


----------



## sommerfrische (25. Juli 2018)

Was für eine Geschichte  Das kann einem den Rest Urvertrauen, mit dem man sich normalerweise durch die Welt bewegt, schon nehmen, wenn quasi um jeder Ecke und vor der Haustür solche gefährlichen Spinner lauern. Und klar, dass das Energie kostet 

Erhol dich gut. Und hoffentlich kriegen sie die Angreiferin. Das Pärchen scheint ja recht auffällig zu sein, da stehen die Chancen vielleicht ganz gut.


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> zwei weiße Bullterrier und ein braunmelierter Staffordshire Bullterrier, die übrigens keinen Mucks von sich gegeben haben.


danke dass du da so ehrlich bist. ich kenne diese rassen aus eigener langjähriger erfahrung und sie tun bei normaler erziehung keiner fliege 'was zu leide. etwas, das die menschen auf die du trafst selbst offensichtlich nicht genossen haben. 

welche zusätzlichen ausrüstungsgegenstände hätten dir denn deiner meinung nach helfen können? 
außer einem deppendetektor


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2018)

Danke 




noocelo schrieb:


> .....welche zusätzlichen ausrüstungsgegenstände hätten dir denn deiner meinung nach helfen können?
> außer einem deppendetektor



Etwas mehr Körpergröße, damit ich mich mehr vor dieser Person aufbauen hätt können.
Nicht an das Gute und die Vernunft glauben.
Fotografieren bringt nix, ich hätt wegrennen sollen  mehr fällt mir nicht ein

Doch, meine Trillerpfeife  die such ich seit ein paar Wochen,die muss wieder mit, aber die braucht noch einen besseren Platz, vorne am Rucksack irgendwo.


----------



## Fasani (26. Juli 2018)

Da macht man sich Gedanken um die eigene Unzulänglichkeit beim Biken --> Unfallgefahr, irgendwelchen Wildschweinen, denen man aus Versehen auf die Füße tritt und dann sowas!! 
Puh, erstmal alles Gute, dass Du das verpackst und trotzdem weiterhin an das Gute im Menschen glaubst!  
Was stimmte denn mit der nicht?? ich habe den Bericht jetzt zweimal gelesen und habe echt nur gedacht, dass Du auch noch Glück im Unglück gehabt hast, die Hunde hätten ja auch ganz anders auf die Aggressivität der Dame reagieren können.
Erzähl' mal, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## bobons (26. Juli 2018)

@Mausoline: laß Dich davon bitte nicht abhalten, weiterhin auf Abenteuersuche zu gehen. Solche Vollidioten gibt es immer, am besten Du schließt möglichst schnell damit ab - wenn Du nächtelang wachbleibst, haben sie "gewonnen". 
Bei so etwas (erlebt wohl jeder häufiger, nur nicht so aggressiv und handgreiflich) fahre ich einfach weiter, ohne die Leute weiter zu beachten, und strecke vielleicht noch den Mittelfinger nach hinten, wenn ich gut drauf bin.

Also: Einfach weiterfahren.

Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!

Tipp für Umgang mit Hundebesitzern: Falls der Hund nicht angeleint ist, immer auf den Hund schauen und die Bewegungen vorausberechnen. Gefühlt 90% aller Hunde sind leider dumm wie Stroh. Wie die Besitzer.


----------



## noocelo (26. Juli 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Gefühlt 90% aller Hunde sind leider dumm wie Stroh. Wie die Besitzer.


das musst du mit diesen asozialen gadsnviechern verwechseln.  hunde besitzen herausragende fähigkeiten, situationen schnell und angemessen einzuschätzen und sich adäquat zu verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (26. Juli 2018)

Das Problem hängt am anderen Ende der Leine. (Wenn es denn eine Leine gibt )
Ich denke, folgendes Szenario kennt hier jeder. Man kommt angeradelt, ist eh schon vorsichtig, weil der Hund IMMER auf der anderen Wegseite läuft als der Besitzer. Man klingelt/macht sich bemerkbar, der Besitzer guckt erschrocken vom Smartphone hoch, ruft den Hund und der Hund kommt natürlich, weil gut erzogen. Quer über den Weg 

Ich finde die Leute gut, die "Platz" schreien und noch viel besser, wenn der Hund sich subito ablegt. Das sind die Hundebesitzer, die auch Rad fahren


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juli 2018)

@Mausoline

Hoffe, du hast dieses heftige Erlebnis inzwischen gut verdauen können... Alter Scholetti, was war denn das für ne geisteskranke Furie  als ich das eben las, dachte ich, wie agro sind inzwischen diverse Leute denn unterwegs....und ich schieb es jetzt mal nicht bewusst auf die Hitze!
Die ist dich ja ziemlich heftigst angegangen 
Ergo: Manchmal gehören nicht die Hunde an die Leine, sondern deren Besitzer....und am besten noch nen Maulkorb oben drauf, so bissig wie diese
"Dame" unterwegs war....
Die Anzeige wird vermutlich wohl im Sande verlaufen, aber zumindest ist der Vorfall mal Aktenkundig .... aber trotz allem aufmerksam bleiben. Der dumme Zufall wills und du begegnest diesem seltsamen Gespann noch mal irgendwo....


Ganz viele liebe Grüße aus dem Odenwald......


----------



## bobons (26. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> das musst du mit diesen asozialen gadsnviechern verwechseln.





Fasani schrieb:


> Das Problem hängt am anderen Ende der Leine.



Richtig! Hunde verhalten sich immer wie das Alphatier. Ich kenne keinen Hund, der intelligenter ist als sein Besitzer. 
(Katzen schon... )


----------



## noocelo (26. Juli 2018)

im oben geschilderten fall war's genau so.


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Juli 2018)

Auweia, gute Erholung @Mausoline ! Das Problem - oder die Chance in diesem Fall ist, dass Du diese Personen, die Du als sehr auffällig beschreibst, evtl. mal wieder triffst. Es war ja in Deiner Heimat-Nähe.......  Und wenn Du es fleissig herumherzählst, erhöht sich die Chance, dass jemand sie erkennt oder wieder mal trifft.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Gefühlt 90% aller Hunde sind leider dumm wie Stroh. Wie die Besitzer.



[QUOTE="bobons, post: 15398872, member: 159222"]Richtig! Hunde verhalten sich immer wie das Alphatier. Ich kenne keinen Hund, der intelligenter ist als sein Besitzer.
(Katzen schon... :D)[/QUOTE]Egal, was jetzt genau warum passiert ist: Das hier sind die dümmsten bemerkungen, die ich je über hunde gelesen habe. Im übrigen wurde das thema schon mehrfach und gut im faden [URL='https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-mit-hund.584742/page-24#post-15366075']Biken mit Hund[/URL] thematisiert, wo man es auch weiter diskutieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2018)

Erstmal Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche  und heute Nacht hab ich schon gut geschlafen



Fasani schrieb:


> ... Was stimmte denn mit der nicht?? ich habe den Bericht jetzt zweimal gelesen und habe echt nur gedacht, dass Du auch noch Glück im Unglück gehabt hast, die Hunde hätten ja auch ganz anders auf die Aggressivität der Dame reagieren können.
> Erzähl' mal, wie es weitergeht!



Ich denk auch, dass ich Glück gehabt hab, weil die Hunde entweder gut erzogen sind oder vielleicht auch die Bezugsperson nicht die Frau ist oder ... wegrennen oder schneller weglaufen, ob das gut gegangen wär  und wenn der Typ auch noch mitgemacht hätte 
Hätte, hätte ....

Ich erzähl, wie´s weitergeht.
Es ist auf jeden Fall Körperverletzung und das wird verfolgt.
Nachher geh ich mal zu nem Platz, wo sich die Hundeausführer immer tummeln und frag mal rum.




bobons schrieb:


> @Mausoline: ...Bei so etwas (erlebt wohl jeder häufiger, nur nicht so aggressiv und handgreiflich) fahre ich einfach weiter, ...
> ...Tipp für Umgang mit Hundebesitzern: Falls der Hund nicht angeleint ist, immer auf den Hund schauen und die Bewegungen vorausberechnen. Gefühlt 90% aller Hunde sind leider dumm wie Stroh. Wie die Besitzer.



Bisher hab ichs auch so gemacht, einfach weitergefahren oder man hat sich kurz ein paar Worte an den Kopf geworfen, auch mal anhalten und diskutieren war drin. Und wer mich kennt  weiß, dass ich nicht immer eine Feine bin. Nur diesmal war mir gleich bewußt "nicht provozieren"
Ich hab die Bewegungen auch beobachtet  die haben sich nicht bewegt und keinen Platz gemacht, blieb mir ja fast nix anderes übrig als anzuhalten und die Furie (das passt) kam ja auf mich zu und hat nach mir gelangt.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2018)

... die muss richtig gut drauf gewesen sein und ihr Kerl war wahrscheinlich froh, dass Du um die Ecke gekommen bist und sie ihren Frust an Dir abgelassen hat und nicht an ihm  

Sei bloss froh, dass er (und die Hunde) nicht so agro gewesen sind wie sIe...

Müsste zur Körperverletzung nicht auch noch Sachbeschädigung dazu kommen (wegen des Handys)?

Ansonsten: mit der Anzeige dranbleiben und sich aber nicht allzusehr davon beeinflussen lassen (ich weiss: leichter gesagt als getan)


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Juli 2018)

@Mausoline :
Gute Besserung und daß Du weiterhin ohne Angst und mit viel Freude allein im Wald biken gehst.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2018)

Wollt also mal nach den Gassigehern schauen und bin nicht weit gekommen. 
100m vom Haus weg kam doch grad zur rechten Zeit ein Hundebesitzer nach Hause, den wollt ich sowieso fragen und hab ihn dann gleich interviewt. Kurze Zeit später noch eine Dame mit Hund.
Beide kennen ein Paar, das total auf die Beschreibung passt, wohnt seit ca. 1 Jahr eine Querstraße weiter 
nee, oder, doch, sieht wohl ganz so aus  dann kann ich ja gar nicht mehr meine Hausstrecke nehmen bzw. nur mit allergrößter Vorsicht   

Hunde haben die selber nur 2, aber einen oder andere könnte sein, nehmen die auch von anderen mit. Der befragte Hundebesitzer war total schockiert, was ich ihm erzählte, er mag auch diese vermutliche Täterin gar nicht. Die andere Nachbarin hätte auch schon einen Konflikt mit ihr gehabt und gestern muss was mit einer Katze und den Hunden gewesen sein.

Egal, morgen früh werd ich der Polizeidienststelle mal die Adresse durchgeben und nebenbei noch ein paar Sachen erwähnen, auch dass am Tatplatz Naturschutzgebiet ist und Hunde angeleint werden müssen. Und ich werd fragen, wie ich mich verhalten soll, wenn die mir wieder begegnen


----------



## Fasani (27. Juli 2018)

Na super - jetzt wohnt die auch tatsächlich auch nur eine Querstraße weiter. Wie schön


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juli 2018)

*@Mausoline 
*
....na, primel....ne Querstraße weiter....
...wenn aus deiner Nachbarschaft auch schon einige diverse Erfahrungen mit der Dame sammeln durften, scheint diese ja wirklich regelmäßig auf Konfrontation aus zu sein. Tja, das ist wohl eine ziemlich unangenehme Zeitgenössin, weitere Begenungen auch nicht auszuschließen.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die ganze Sache jetzt weitergeht...

Hast du deine Verletzungen im Krankenhaus dokumentieren lassen?

Solchen üblen Zeitgenossen gehört echt mal ne Grenze aufgezeigt, andere wie selbstverständlich mit ihrer Agressivität einschüchtern zu wollen und auch gegen körperliche Gewalt nicht zurückzuschrecken.
Wenn du auch andere Betroffene aus der Nachbarschaft Mut machen kannst, ihr euch zusammen tut und handelt (so wie du mit der Anzeige), dann könnt ihr ein klares Statement gegenüber solchen Leuten vertreten: wir lassen uns nicht einschüchtern und auch nicht unsere Lebensqualität einschränken! Denn die wird klar irgendwann darunter leiden, in dem Moment, wenn sich langsam aber sicher die Angst in einem breit macht "hoffentlich begegnen dir mir heute nicht wieder!!!"

*Ich wünsche dir, dass das ganze einen positiven Verlauf nimmt und geklärt werden kann....*


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juli 2018)

@Mausoline Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, die Heilung schreitet voran, aber die Wut und eigentliche Machtlosigkeit bei solch einer Übergriffigkeit wird wohl noch länger nachwirken ...
Hättest Du zurück geschlagen wären wohl die "possierlichen" Tierchen aktiv geworden ... 

Lass Dich nicht vom Biken abhalten, auch wenn die Grasdackel um die Ecke wohnen ...


----------



## noocelo (27. Juli 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hättest Du zurück geschlagen wären wohl die "pussierlichen" Tierchen aktiv geworden


hattse doch. 
und die possierlichen tierchen blieben fröhlich-friedlich.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> hattse doch.
> und die possierlichen tierchen blieben fröhlich-friedlich.



Diskussionen mit Hundebesitzern-/freunden sind so "aussichtsreich" wie die mit Rauchern ...


----------



## Liubee (28. Juli 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ich bin auch oft auch abends allein in den Alpen unterwegs.
> 
> -Erste Hilfe Set, Werkzeug, angeemessene Kleidung
> ...



Morgen,

ich kann zwar eine Gefahr einschätzen, aber auf das Umfeld an sich hab ich keinen Einfluss. Mich hat vor gut 2 Jahren ein anderer MTBler bei der Abfahrt am Heuberg abgeschossen - ich war auf der Strasse unterwegs und der Unfallverursacher kam den Trail runter geschossen. Die Aufprallwucht war so extrem, das wir regelrecht weggeschleudert wurden. In dieser Situation war ich heilfroh, das ich den Notfallsender dabei hatte (Pflichtausstattung  - für mich - wenn man viel im Alpinen unterwegs ist) - er war bewusstlos und ich konnte mich nur noch spärlich bewegen, das ganze passierte auch ziemlich früh ~ 8 Uhr bei schlechtem Wetter. Da kann man um Hilfe rufen was man will, da kommt keiner vorbei...

Wie sich später herausstellte hatte der Biker einen Kieferbruch, innere Verletzungen,  Rippenbrüche und Prellungen. Bei mir war das Sprunggelenk und 3 Rippen gebrochen, sowie eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung + Abschürfungen.

Was ich damit sagen/schreiben will... Mann/Frau kann noch so gut aufpassen, wirklich "sicher" ist man nie unterwegs. Das soll natürlich nicht bedeuten, das man nur noch in kompletter Schutzausrüstung das Haus verlässt. Jeder Mensch ist für sich selber verantwortlich und für SEIN UMFELD. Genau darum nehme ich lieber 250 Gramm mehr mit auf meinen Touren, kann aber im Extremfall mehr bewirken - man muss nicht immer selber in einem Unfall verwickelt sein - auch eine rasche Ersthilfe kann Leben retten - Handys/Smartphones sind hier nur begrenzt wirkungsvoll.

Weil weiter oben ein Forenuser geschrieben hat, das seine Frau gerade Nachts von Biken nachhause gekommen ist... Ein Vereinsmitglied war Nachts unterwegs (Stammstrecke) - wurde von einem Autofahr"er" erfasst und tödlich verletzt. Die Radfahrerin konnte sich noch gut 6 Meter kriechend fortbewegen und verstarb an Ort und Stelle. Ein Griff zu einem Handy wäre in so einer Situation nicht möglich gewesen, hier scheitert es meistens am bedienen vom Display - wer schon in einer ähnlichen Situation war, kann das sicher bestätigen. Wir haben uns 2 Tage später den Unfallort angesehen und die Kriechspuren waren noch immer gut ersichtlich...

Mein Arzt sagte immer zu mir: Du kaufst dir soviel Blödsinn, aber am eigenen Leben/Gesundheit sparst du wo es nur geht. Und damit hatte der Gute auch Recht, bis ich mein Denken ein bisschen umgestellt habe.

Manche mögen es als Hysterie ansehen, aber falls Sie selber in eine Notsituation kommen sollten (Gott bewahre) und eine Selbsthilfe nicht mehr möglich ist, sind diese im nachhinein sicher heilfroh das Ihnen ein solch hysterischer Mensch wie ich geholfen habe. Irgendwann findet ein Umdenkprozess statt, aber leider ist es da meistens schon zu spät. 

ich lasse es auch gerne krachen, aber wenn ich ALLEINE unterwegs bin, schadet ein Quäntchen mehr Sicherheit einfach nicht. Noch ein schönes Wochenende und endlose Trails!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (28. Juli 2018)

Liubee schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich kann zwar eine Gefahr einschätzen, aber auf das Umfeld an sich hab ich keinen Einfluss.
> 
> Gruß


Oh ja. Jeden Morgen, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, habe ich genau dieses Gefühl auf der Autobahn. Man kann  echt noch so umsichtig fahren, auf die Verrückten um dich herum hat man leider echt keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> hattse doch.
> und die possierlichen tierchen blieben fröhlich-friedlich.




Hab ich, ja,
aber das _"die (possierlichen) tierchen blieben (fröhlich)-friedlich"_ verseh ich mal mit Klammern 

und
danach fand ich mich sitzend, mit verschobenem Helm und ohne Handy auf dem Boden wieder


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2018)

Liubee schrieb:


> .... Ein Griff zu einem Handy wäre in so einer Situation nicht möglich gewesen, hier scheitert es meistens am bedienen vom Display - wer schon in einer ähnlichen Situation war, kann das sicher bestätigen...




Bei mir die andere Situation. Sozusagen volle Bewegungsfähigkeit da, aber jeder Augenblick, den ich zum Bedienen des Handys nutzte, nutzte diese Furie, um nach mir zu greifen, etc.
Und ich bevorzuge doch die Trillerpfeife am Rucksack.
Was ist, wenn das Handy beim Sturz zerstört wird, oder der Akku rausfällt? Dann funktinoiert der Notfallsender auch nicht


----------



## Liubee (28. Juli 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei mir die andere Situation. Sozusagen volle Bewegungsfähigkeit da, aber jeder Augenblick, den ich zum Bedienen des Handys nutzte, nutzte diese Furie, um nach mir zu greifen, etc.
> Und ich bevorzuge doch die Trillerpfeife am Rucksack.
> Was ist, wenn das Handy beim Sturz zerstört wird, oder der Akku rausfällt? Dann funktinoiert der Notfallsender auch nicht



Ein richtiger Notfallsender ist ein eigenständiges Gerät, welches zb Tracking oder eben eine SOS Funktion anbietet - je nach Ausstattung/Preis. Für den täglichen (normalen) Radbetrieb sicherlich ein bisl übertrieben und man sollte hierbei immer unterscheiden, wo man unterwegs ist. 

Gruß

Ps: Hmm, in deinem speziellen Fall ist die Trillerpfeife sicherlich die beste Möglichkeit. Was ich meiner damaligen Freundin immer mit auf dem Wege gegeben habe: einen Pfefferspray - wirkt gegen so manches Getier und Mensch. Damit hast du selber Zeit gewonnen und kannst besser reagieren.


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Juli 2018)

Liubee schrieb:


> Was ich meiner damaligen Freundin immer mit auf dem Wege gegeben habe: einen Pfefferspray - wirkt gegen so manches Getier und Mensch.



Ich mag solcherart "Aufrüstung" gar nicht. Was @Mausoline passiert ist, ist schlimm. Aber ich stelle mir gerade vor, was passiert wäre, wenn sie Pfefferspray benutzt hätte. Die Hunde, der Türsteher-Mann...

Man kann sich gegen so irrationale Gefahren kaum schützen. Trillerpfeife wäre gut gewesen, da denke ich für mich selbst jetzt auch drüber nach. Ansonsten fällt das für mich unter die Rubrik "Riesenpech".

"Allein im Wald" ist manchmal eben doch sicherer als unter Menschen


----------



## Liubee (28. Juli 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich mag solcherart "Aufrüstung" gar nicht. Was @Mausoline passiert ist, ist schlimm. Aber ich stelle mir gerade vor, was passiert wäre, wenn sie Pfefferspray benutzt hätte. Die Hunde, der Türsteher-Mann...
> 
> Man kann sich gegen so irrationale Gefahren kaum schützen. Trillerpfeife wäre gut gewesen, da denke ich für mich selbst jetzt auch drüber nach.* Ansonsten fällt das für mich unter die Rubrik "Riesenpech".*
> 
> "Allein im Wald" ist manchmal eben doch sicherer als unter Menschen



Nein, Sie hatte in meinen Augen Riesenglück das nicht mehr passiert ist. Das ganze als Pech darzustellen zeigt mir nur, das man sich mit jedweder Situation abfindet.

Gruß


----------



## Aninaj (28. Juli 2018)

Ohje @Mausoline, das is ja ne ganz doofe Geschichte, die dir da widerfahren ist. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das am Ende alles gut ausgeht und du wieder normal radln kannst in deiner Gegend!

So Idioten gibt es leider überall, dagegen kann man sich schlecht absichern. Laß dich nicht unterkriegen


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Juli 2018)

Solange kein Bär über den Weg läuft ...
https://web.de/magazine/wissen/tiere/baerenalarm-mountainbiken-kanada-33091956

Bei mir waren es mal Wildschweine.


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Solange kein Bär über den Weg läuft ...
> https://web.de/magazine/wissen/tiere/baerenalarm-mountainbiken-kanada-33091956
> 
> Bei mir waren es mal Wildschweine.




Bei uns in der Gegend ist jetzt ein Wolf sesshaft und es gibt genug Leute, die gern mal nem Wolf oder einem Bären gegenüberstehen würden  Ich nicht, auch nicht den Wildschweinen, deshalb benutz ich da jetzt meine SwissBell. Aber in die gleiche Kategorie gehören jetzt auch manche Hundehalter


@Liubee - Pfefferspray oder wegrennen  ich glaub ich war zum falschen Zeitpunkt am falschen Ort und hatte Glück, dass die Hunde, warum auch immer, unauffällig waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (13. August 2018)

Nochmal zurück zum Thema "Sicherheit allein im Wald" bzw. Verfolgungswahn  (sorry, Sarkasmus) :

Grade im Museum für Informationstechnologie entdeckt (welches eine topaktuelle Ecke über die Messung und Aufzeichnung der Körperfunktionen hat):

Ein Shirt mit Sensoren, die einen Sturz erkennen und Alarm auslösen können.


----------



## Liubee (13. August 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Thema "Sicherheit allein im Wald" bzw. Verfolgungswahn  (sorry, Sarkasmus) :
> 
> Grade im Museum für Informationstechnologie entdeckt (welches eine topaktuelle Ecke über die Messung und Aufzeichnung der Körperfunktionen hat):
> 
> ...


----------



## RalleM (14. August 2018)

Zum Thema Notfallmeldung: Oruxmaps kann nach einer einstellbaren "Stillstandszeit" eine Meldung mit der aktuellen Position verschicken. Da viele hier diese App zum aufzeichnen und orientieren benutzen, ist das evtl. eine gute Umsonstlösung.


----------



## noocelo (14. August 2018)

gute idee. dann rückt die kavallerie mit pauken und trompeten im biergarten ein.


----------



## RalleM (14. August 2018)

Wenn Du dann schon besinnungslos unterm Tisch liegst, ist doch alles o.k.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. August 2018)

Update! 

Ich gehör dann wohl doch eher zur Fraktion Non-Elektro/Einfach Fahren. Klar, Handy ist entsperrt (!) immer dabei, aber die paar Versuche mit Livetracking über Whatsapp haben genau das hervorgerufen, was auch schon als negativ im Thread angemerkt wurde, man macht sich einfach eher nen Kopf drum und hat dann auch noch zusätzlich mindestens eine Person, die sich auch nen Kopf drum macht.
Grundsätzlich gut, dass es sowas gibt, für die, die sich mit sowas wohler fühlen, bei mir hat es das Gegenteil ausgelöst. Notfallbeacon find ich auch eher überdimensioniert. Nichtsdestotrotz, schön, dass es hier die kleine Sammlung an Gadgets gibt.
Fands aber hilfreich, dass da viel  mit dabei war, grade von den anwesenden Mountainbikerinnen. Und ehrlich gesagt gibt es selbstverständlich immer Horrorgeschichten, aber die will ich jetzt nicht als Maß der Dinge nehmen, mache ich im Alltag auch nicht, obwohl es da wahrscheinlich mehr Grund zu gäbe.

Was ich ursprünglich dachte, dass ich die schweren Sachen nur sonntags fahre, ist selbstverständlich daran gescheitert, dass ich null Bock hatte, auf Sonntag zu warten. Hätte ich mir gleich denken können.   Meine Arbeitszeiten erlauben es halt, dass ich teils ganze Nachmittage unter der Woche frei habe, die wollen genutzt werden. Essentiell war wenn eh hauptsächlich Flickzeug (was sich nach Mantelwechsel hoffe ich dann mal deutlich reduziert), ansonsten Augen auf, runter und Spaß haben.
Dabei hab ich neben Flickzeug außerdem jetzt immer 1. Hilfe-Zeug, das ich zum Glück noch nicht gebraucht hab, aber gerade wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, hab ich diese zusätzliche Sicherheit ganz gerne.


@Mausoline 
Ich hoffe, es hat sich noch was getan von Seiten der Polizei oder allgemein bei dieser Sache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (31. August 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> grade von den anwesenden Mountainbikerinnen


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> ...@Mausoline
> Ich hoffe, es hat sich noch was getan von Seiten der Polizei oder allgemein bei dieser Sache?




Leider nein .... ich hab hier wohl den laaaaaaaangsaaaaamsten Polizeiposten in der Gegend erwischt


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. August 2018)

so ein Mist


----------



## DAKAY (1. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Leider nein .... ich hab hier wohl den laaaaaaaangsaaaaamsten Polizeiposten in der Gegend erwischt


Die sind leider alle so


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> ...@Mausoline
> Ich hoffe, es hat sich noch was getan von Seiten der Polizei oder allgemein bei dieser Sache?



Kurzes Update  
Täterin wurde ermittelt und vorgeladen  hat aber natürlich den Tatvorgang anders geschildert.... Die Ermittlungen laufen noch.
Mehr habe ich nicht erfahren, der Bearbeiter ist/war krank.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie´s weiter geht.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. September 2018)

Da ich auch fast nur alleine im Wald fahre hab ich mittlerweile auch eine Notausrüstung (Verband, Pflaster) dabei, Handy nutze ich als Navi/GPX Tracker deswegen ist das eh immer dabei. Dazu nutze ich die kostenlose App "life360" die meinen Standort permanent an meinen Partner übermittelt. Wenn ich fahre sag ich wohin es geht und wie lang ca. - komme ich nicht wieder weiß man wenigsten wo man mein bike holen kann 

Wahnsinn - früher ist man auch gefahren und das ohne Helm und ohne Handy

Zu dem Thema Hundebesitzer - das meiste was ich hasse auf meinen Touren sind Gruppen mehrere Hundebesitzer mit ihren freilaufenden Tieren, die es nie für nötig halten Platz zu machen und sich in der Gruppe besonders aggressiv aufführen. Ich versuche deswegen mittlerweile Fahrrad/Fusswege zu meiden .... Absteigen würde ich bei so einer Situation eher nicht ....


----------



## noocelo (14. September 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn - früher ist man auch gefahren und das ohne Helm und ohne Handy


und es gab mehr situationen die im vergleich zu heute nicht glimpflich endeten.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. September 2018)

war nicht abwertend gemeint - im Gegenteil. "Früher" gab es einfach keine Handys bzw. Fahrradhelme waren nicht verbreitet - meinen ersten Helm habe ich "zwangsweise" gekauft weil er Pflicht für einen Marathon war. Als ich ihn dann gekauft hatte und auch erstmals damit gefahren bin hat sich meine Meinung dazu auch schlagartig geändert, einfach weil er nicht großartig stört aber im schlimmsten Fall dich rettet!


----------



## sarah_k (25. September 2018)

Als Ergänzung zum Erste-Hilfe-Set: einen Kurs machen um die eigenen Erste-Hilfe-Kentnisse aufzufrischen. Haben die meisten zwar sicherlich irgendwann gemacht aber Wissen das nicht genutzt wird verstaubt bekanntermaßen schnell. 30€ abdrücken, einen Samstag beim DRK verbringen und anschließend ist man hoffentlich ein bisschen kompetenter wenn es darum geht sich selbst oder andere zusammenzuflicken. Mich hats vor vier Wochen mit den Rennrad zerlegt, einfach ganz dumm in einer Kurve weggerutscht und schon lag ich da mit einem Loch im Unterarm und zerbombtem Knie. In diesem Moment war ich sehr dankbar das in der Nähe Menschen waren die a) ein 1-Hilfe-Set hatten und b) selbiges zu benutzen wussten. Ich war auf dem Ruhrtalradweg unterwegs nähe Mülheim (also nicht in der Wildnis), trotzdem hat es vom Eintreffen des Krankenwagens bis ich dann mal in der Notaufnahme dran kam 'ne dreiviertel Stunde gebraucht, da war es angenehm vorher zumindest provisorisch verarztet worden zu sein.


----------



## Pumu90 (27. September 2018)

Ich hab noch mal aus aktuellem Anlass einen Nachtrag zu erste Hilfe Sets, die es bei Amazon und Co gibt:

Schaut vorher nach, was drin ist! Hatte das Set von DocCheck und auf den ersten Blick sieht das gut aus. Aber weit gefehlt. Ein paar Pflaster, einige Mullbinden und 2 Wundauflagen 5x5 (Plus eben Handschuhe Rettungsdecke und Co). Kein einziges Verbandspäckchen.

Da kann man genau so gut das billige hier für nen 5er nehmen. Da ist zwar auch nix drin, dafür ist es viel kompakter und es ist sinnvoll zu ergänzen mit ein paar Verbandspäkchen.

Hatte die Tage nen Crash auf Schotter und ne unangenehme Schürfwunde am Ellenbogen. Es ist viel einfacher einem Kumpel zu erklären (bzw. kann man es noch selbst machen) wie man ein Verbandspäckchen richtig benutzt, anstatt wie man sich aus Mullbinde (wenn denn eine dabei ist) und Wundkompressen (die in 5x5 cm eh nichts taugen) eine vernünftige Wundversorgung baut.

Zum Post von @sarah_k : Ein Erste Hilfe Kurs ist definitiv viel wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (27. September 2018)

sarah_k schrieb:


> 30€ abdrücken, einen Samstag beim DRK verbringen und anschließend ist man hoffentlich ein bisschen kompetenter wenn es darum geht sich selbst oder andere zusammenzuflicken.



Kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen. Habe genau das gemacht, aber als 2 Tageskurs beim DRK und der erste Spruch war, wenn wir uns beeilen, sind wir mit dem Stoff schneller durch und alle können früher heim.. Genau, das war meine Intention einen 1. Hilfe Kurs zu machen. Auf dem Niveau fand dann auch der Rest des Kurses statt. Dann vielleicht eher bei einem Outdooranbieter einen Kurs machen, der auch mehr auf die Verletzungen von Outdoorsportunfällen spezialisiert ist. Zumindest, wenn es um die 1. Hilfe bei unserem Lieblingssport geht.


----------



## noocelo (27. September 2018)

hast du nicht gesagt, dass du dir die zeit gerne nehmen würdest?


----------



## Aninaj (27. September 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> hast du nicht gesagt, dass du dir die zeit gerne nehmen würdest?



Ich schon, die anderen 15 Teilnehmer aber nicht... Das nennt man dann Demokratie, oder so...

Leider wußten wir vorher nicht, dass der Kurs auch für Fahranfänger gilt, die da wirklich nur hin sind, weil sie eben müssen, nicht, weil sie wirklich interessiert sind.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. September 2018)

die anderen 15 brauchen den Schein wahrscheinlich beruflich/für Ausbildung etc. ... traurig ...


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2018)

@Pumu90 
Ich stell mir Erste-Hilfe-Päckchen selbst zusammen. Die Verbandskisten vom Auto müssen alle paar Jahre ausgewechselt werden, da ist genug Zeugs drin, dass noch gut und verwendbar ist. Was noch fehlt, wenn was fehlt, wird dazu gekauft.


----------



## Pumu90 (27. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Pumu90
> Ich stell mir Erste-Hilfe-Päckchen selbst zusammen. Die Verbandskisten vom Auto müssen alle paar Jahre ausgewechselt werden, da ist genug Zeugs drin, dass noch gut und verwendbar ist. Was noch fehlt, wenn was fehlt, wird dazu gekauft.



Joa aber das wichtige Zeug läuft halt auch ab. Und gerade die sterilen Teile braucht man ja im Ernstfall


----------



## Bener (27. September 2018)

Wenn das trocken gelagert ist, verdirbt da nichts. Lieber was Abgelaufenes als gar nichts. Und immer noch besser als wegschmeißen.

Mit nem gescheiten Desinfektionsmittel ist die Sterilität sowieso Banane. Octenisept brennt zum Beispiel nicht Mal.


----------



## lucie (27. September 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Joa aber das wichtige Zeug läuft halt auch ab. Und gerade die sterilen Teile braucht man ja im Ernstfall



In der Pampa ist und bleibt nix steril. Oder hast Du auch sterile Handschuhe an Bord?



Bener schrieb:


> Wenn das trocken gelagert ist, verdirbt da nichts. Lieber was Abgelaufenes als gar nichts. Und immer noch besser als wegschmeißen.


----------



## Pumu90 (28. September 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> In der Pampa ist und bleibt nix steril. Oder hast Du auch sterile Handschuhe an Bord?



Keine sterilen, aber keimarme schon. Und Fakt ist, dass du abgelaufenes Material (vor allem bei Dritten) nicht verwenden darfst, völlig egal wie gut es noch aussieht. Ebenso wenig dürfest du Desinfizieren. Mittel zur Verfügung stellen ist aber okay. Ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht, ist halt D. 

Mir wäre es nicht die 50-90 Cent für das Risiko wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2018)

Wenn die rechtlichen Dinge so sind, werd ich mir in Zukunft doch überlegen müssen, jemanden zu helfen.


----------



## lucie (28. September 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Keine sterilen, aber keimarme schon. Und Fakt ist, dass du abgelaufenes Material (vor allem bei Dritten) nicht verwenden darfst, völlig egal wie gut es noch aussieht. Ebenso wenig dürfest du Desinfizieren. Mittel zur Verfügung stellen ist aber okay. Ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht, ist halt D.



Und wer will das in der Pampa kontrollieren?

Wenn z.B. jemand im Wald eine arterielle Blutung hat, wäre mir scheißegal, was ich da auf die Wunde packe. Entsprechend Deiner Aussage müsste ich denjenigen alternativ verbluten lassen. Ok, alles klar...


----------



## Dämon__ (28. September 2018)

es ist besser abgelaufene Verbandartikel dabei zu haben als gar keine, der jenige der es braucht dem ist das eh egal, der ist froh das ihm jemand hilft! Bei größeren Verletzungen muss der jenige eh ins KH und wird dort richtig behandelt, dort fragt keiner wie alt das Verbandmaterial ist.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn die rechtlichen Dinge so sind, werd ich mir in Zukunft doch überlegen müssen, jemanden zu helfen.


Sind sie nicht.

In Deutschland kannst du nicht rechtlich belangt werden, wenn du einer Person in Not hilfst, du kannst explizit als Ersthelfer (ergo jemand hat einen entsprechenden Kurs belegt) dafür belangt werden, wenn du nicht hilfst. Hilfe bedeutet aber schon, einen Notruf abzusetzen.

Grundsätzlich: In Notsituationen als nichtausgebildeter Ersthelfer nur das tun, was im eigenen Komfortbereich liegt und was man sich zutraut, genauso wichtig ist zu wissen, dass du für Fehler nicht belangt werden kannst.
Sollte ich (als betrieblicher Ersthelfer) jemandem die Rippen brechen durch Herzmassage, oder jemand verletzt sich, weil ich die Person zum Beispiel aus einem Auto ziehe, dann ist das zum Beispiel keine grobe Fahrlässigkeit oder irgendwas, für das ich belangt werden kann, weil ich es getan habe, um der Person zu helfen.

Es soll gerade verhindert werden, dass Leute Angst haben zu helfen, weil sie dann Konsequenzen zu befürchten hätten, besonders in Bezug auf Laien.


----------



## Bener (28. September 2018)

Danke! Darauf wollte ich auch noch hinweisen!


----------



## noocelo (28. September 2018)

short version: immer helfen. mit allen verfügbaren mitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (28. September 2018)

Im Notfall kann auch das verschwitzte Trikot runtergerissen und als Druckverband hergenommen werden.


----------



## Pumu90 (28. September 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Im Notfall kann auch das verschwitzte Trikot runtergerissen und als Druckverband hergenommen werden.


 
Tatsächlich wäre es sogar sinnvoller, ein altes Trikot zu nehmen anstelle von abgelaufenen Verbandsmaterialien. Allerdings brauchst du für nen Druckverband mehr als ein Trikot. Das saugt sich ja funktionsbedingt voll.

Klar, in der Praxis wird jeder wie beschrieben handeln. Da ist jedes Mittel recht. Dennoch sehe ich keinen Grund, wieso man wissentlich mit abgelaufenem Material unterwegs ist, grade wenn man über Centbeträge spricht.


----------



## DAKAY (28. September 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> lerdings brauchst du für nen Druckverband mehr als ein Trikot. Das saugt sich ja funktionsbedingt voll.


Druckverband sollte doch durch druck auf die wunde die blutung stoppen


----------



## Pumu90 (28. September 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Druckverband sollte doch durch druck auf die wunde die blutung stoppen



Du brauchst aber was dazwischen, was Druck auf die Wunde ausüben kann (Druckpolster). Und das muss eben aus Material sein, welches nicht aufweicht, also z.B. eine eingeschweißte Mullbinde, notfalls auch ne Wasserflasche oder einen Stock.

Mit nem Trikot kannst du vielleicht was abbinden, aber auch das sollte niemand tun der nicht weiß was er tut.


----------



## noocelo (28. September 2018)

verpackte mullbinde geht bei kleineren geschichten ganz gut.


----------



## DAKAY (28. September 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber was dazwischen, was Druck auf die Wunde ausüben kann (Druckpolster). Und das muss eben aus Material sein, welches nicht aufweicht, also z.B. eine eingeschweißte Mullbinde, notfalls auch ne Wasserflasche oder einen Stock.
> 
> Mit nem Trikot kannst du vielleicht was abbinden, aber auch das sollte niemand tun der nicht weiß was er tut.



Würde je nach Situation so vorgehen: Trikot zusammenknüllen Stück Holz dazu mit den Ärmeln feste zubinden.

Bei Kleinigkeiten Lappen/Tampon/Schuhbändel

Verbandszeug hab ich bei Standardtouren nie dabei.

In Notsituationen ist Improvisation mMn. das A und O


----------



## Pumu90 (28. September 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Würde je nach Situation so vorgehen: Trikot zusammenknüllen Stück Holz dazu mit den Ärmeln feste zubinden.
> 
> Bei Kleinigkeiten Lappen/Tampon/Schuhbändel
> 
> ...



Aber wieso nicht? So ein Set wiegt keine 100 Gramm wenn es sinnvoll ausgestattet ist. Grade ne Rettungsdecke ist in einem Fall, bei dem du dir aus nem Stock und nem Trikot nen Notdruckverband baust auch nicht zu verachten. Und Handschuhe gegen Infektionen von dir (und vom Verletzten) sind auch nicht schwer. Grade im Winter oder Herbst. So ein RTW ist im Wald nämlich nicht in 5 Minuten. 

Es mag sich mich einfach nicht erschließen, wieso man solche Dinge (und das vor allem in einem doch für Verletzungen anfälligen Sport) nicht bei hat.


----------



## noocelo (28. September 2018)

ich dachte bis eben pumu sei ein mädchen; egal! hat trotzdem recht!


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2018)

Mal angenommen, ich verwende ein abgelaufenes verpacktes Wundpflaster  was kann da passieren?
Der Kleber kann nicht mehr halten und sonst?


----------



## torstiohneh (28. September 2018)

Mal wieder eine typisch deutsche Bedenkenträgerdiskussion hier.
Du darfst kein abgelaufenes Verbandsmaterial benutzen, du darfst keine Äste kleinsägen die auf dem Weg liegen, du darfst niemanden fotografieren der Drähte über den Weg spannt...
Überschrittenes Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum ist doch nicht sofort gleichbedeutend mit unbrauchbar. 
Ich würde auf den gesunden Menschenverstand setzen, und lieber "abgelaufenes" Material einsetzen als nichts zu tun. 
Just my two cents...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carsten_s (28. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, ich verwende ein abgelaufenes verpacktes Wundpflaster  was kann da passieren?
> Der Kleber kann nicht mehr halten und sonst?



Das es nicht mehr steril ist !


----------



## Aninaj (29. September 2018)

carsten_s schrieb:


> Das es nicht mehr steril ist !



Und du meinst das Pflaster weiss welcher Tag ist und sobald das Datum auf der Verpackung erreicht ist macht es "plöpp" und es ist nicht mehr steril?

Und meinst du bei einer Wunde in der der halbe Wald steckt und die erstversorgt werden muss würde ein weiterer Keim noch irgendeinen gravierenden Unterschied machen?

Manchmal frag ich mich, ob die Menschen verlernt haben ihren eigenen Verstand zu benutzen und sich stattdessen lieber alles nur vorbeten lassen...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. September 2018)

Ergänzend: Sofern nicht explizit ein "verbrauchen bis" bei steht ist es nicht "tödlich ab" 
Hat schon einen Grund, warum es diese Unterscheidung bei Ablaufdaten gibt.


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2018)

carsten_s schrieb:


> Das es nicht mehr steril ist !



Das ist alles  

Was kommt da denn dran ausser Luft? Ich tapse mit meinen Fingern nicht auf der Wundauflage rum und spucke auch nicht drauf ...




Aninaj schrieb:


> ...Manchmal frag ich mich, ob die Menschen verlernt haben ihren eigenen Verstand zu benutzen und sich stattdessen lieber alles nur vorbeten lassen...



Genau das denk ich auch   Die Industrie lässt grüßen


----------



## Pumu90 (29. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, ich verwende ein abgelaufenes verpacktes Wundpflaster  was kann da passieren?
> Der Kleber kann nicht mehr halten und sonst?



Wundpflaster sind nicht steril. 

Steril: alles was in Papier verpackt ist, damit es mit Dampf keimfrei gemacht werden kann.

Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei Medizinprodukten um Verfallsdaten. 

Was würdet ihr sagen, wenn euer Arzt euch ne abgelaufene Infusion gibt? Oder eure Wunden mit abgelaufenen Material versorgt?

Übrigens war ich heute wieder auf nem Trail und hab erste Hilfe leisten müssen. Die 30 anderen Leute hatten zwar alle geile Bikes, FF Helme und teure Hosen, keiner außer mir hatte aber ne Rettungsdecke dabei.

Es macht nach wie vor keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren, ob man abgelaufenes Material verwendet oder nicht. Wir sind nicht im Krieg oder in einer Krise. Das Zeug gibts im Netz und in der Apotheke. Es kostet weniger als ne neue Gabeldichtung. 

Aber wenn ihr Wunden lieber mit Trikots, Blättern oder Moos behandelt, nur zu.


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2018)

... draufpinkeln soll auch helfen... 

...och Leute, geht das jetzt alles nicht ein bisschen weit und am Thema vorbei? Wir müssen im Wald/auf dem Trail 1. Hilfe leisten, soweit ist das ja wohl jedem klar. Aber es geht hier ja wohl nicht chirurgische Höchstleistungen, es geht um Erstversorgung und (wenn nötig) Notruf absetzen (und ja, der funktioniert auch wenn kein Netz). Sicher kosten sterile Wundpäckchen jetzt nicht die Welt, aber mal im Ernst, wenn ich verunfalle werde ich dem, der mir helfen will bestimmt nicht die Frage stellen: "Sind die Pflaster über das Verfallsdatum raus? Weil, wenn ja, will ich Deine Hilfe nicht!" Sorry, da bin ich froh, wenn mir jemand hilft  und sich kümmert. Verfallsdatum hin oder her!!!

Und das Threadthema ist nicht: "Hilfe, hier sind 100 Leute und keiner hat ein Pflaster bei dem das Verfallsdatum noch nicht abgelaufen ist"",  sondern "Allein im Wald" :stirnrunzel:


----------



## M_on_Centurion (29. September 2018)

Also zukünftig folgendes Formular mitführen und vorm Helfen unterschreiben lassen:
Hiermit willige ich ein, mich von einer Ersthelferin/einem Ersthelfer am Unfallort versorgen zu lassen. Ich bin mir des Risikos bewusst, dass das vorhandene Verbandsmaterial ggf. das Verfallsdatum überschritten haben kann. 
Muss alles seine Ordnung haben, wir sind schließlich in Deutschland!


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2018)




----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Wundpflaster sind nicht steril....



Sorry für die falsche Bezeichnung, ich meinte natürlich sowas 







und nu ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (29. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Notruf absetzen (und ja, der funktioniert auch wenn kein Netz).


häwattwiewo? wie das denn?

notrufe sind nicht an das vertragsnetz gebunden, aber so ganz ohne netz ...


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und nu ist gut



... jenau!!


----------



## lucie (29. September 2018)

@Pumu90 

Wenn Du wüsstest, was in einem Krankenhaus im Notfall alles so abgeht (vielleicht bist Du ja selbst im medizinischen Bereich tätig, k.A.) - DU würdest selbst in keines mehr gehen wollen. 
Und schau mal in Deinem Arbeitsbereich nach, ob alle Erste-Hilfe-Kästen nach DIN vollständig bzw. die steril verpackten Materialien noch nicht abgelaufen sind. Desweiteren sollte Dein Verbandkasten im Auto ja dann auch auf dem aktuellen Stand nach DIN sein.
Sollte dies alles dementsprechend der Fall sein, hat der Kanditat 100 Punkte. 

Wir reden hier über Erstversorgung, es geht hier nicht um qualifizierte Hilfe in abulanten/stationären Einrichtungen! Es geht hier auch nicht um Euro- oder Centbeträge, sondern einfach um einen Austausch darüber, wie man im Notfall mit den vorhandenen Mitteln helfen kann. Und ja, selbst wenn ich Verbandmaterialien dabei habe, die ein Verfallssdatum haben, das überschritten wurde, würde ich es im Notfall verwenden. Ich appliziere im Wald keine Medikamente, weder s.c., i.m. oder i.v.!!!

Aber gut, dass es solche sterilen Helden wie dich gibt.


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> häwattwiewo? wie das denn?
> 
> notrufe sind nicht an das vertragsnetz gebunden, aber so ganz ohne netz ...



... schalt Dein Handy aus, schalt es wieder ein und gib anstelle der PIN die 112 ein - voila...

Bitte nicht aus Jux ausprobieren...


----------



## lucie (29. September 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> häwattwiewo? wie das denn?
> 
> notrufe sind nicht an das vertragsnetz gebunden, aber so ganz ohne netz ...



Irgendein Netz wird schon verfügbar sein, wenn man nicht gerade in sehr abgelegenen Regionen steckt.


----------



## noocelo (29. September 2018)

datt meen ick doch: irgendens. aber halt nüscht keens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2018)

ok,  - ertappt: ganz und gar kein Netz geht nicht...


----------



## noocelo (29. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... schalt Dein Handy aus, schalt es wieder ein und gib anstelle der PIN die 112 ein - voila...
> 
> Bitte nicht aus Jux ausprobieren...


wusst' ich nicht.  bei apple gibbet glaub' alternativ _Notfall_ bei der pin-eingabe.


----------



## Pumu90 (29. September 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> @Pumu90
> 
> Wenn Du wüsstest, was in einem Krankenhaus im Notfall alles so abgeht (vielleicht bist Du ja selbst im medizinischen Bereich tätig, k.A.) - DU würdest selbst in keines mehr gehen wollen.
> Und schau mal in Deinem Arbeitsbereich nach, ob alle Erste-Hilfe-Kästen nach DIN vollständig bzw. die steril verpackten Materialien noch nicht abgelaufen sind. Desweiteren sollte Dein Verbandkasten im Auto ja dann auch auf dem aktuellen Stand nach DIN sein.
> ...



Ich kenn genug Stories (ich sag nur Steri...) aber negative Beispiele müssen ja nicht als Rechtfertigung dienen.

Die beiden Kästen (betrieblich und privat) sind übrigens up to Date

Es ging mir auch nie drum, dass es im Notfall nicht besser ist abgelaufenes als Keins zu verwenden.

Lediglich darum, dass man für ein paar Euro alle 5-20 Jahre (je nach Hersteller) das Zeug einfach mal tauschen kann. (Oder überhaupt mal mitführen)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. September 2018)

Soweit ich weiß, freut sich das rote kreuz o.ä. über abgelaufene hilfsmittel. Die werden dann bei übungen und lehrgängen verwendet.


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2018)

Das ist eine gute Idee  sagt der Schwabe


----------



## Pumu90 (30. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee  sagt der Schwabe



Den Schwaben freut es sicherlich auch, dass die Jungs aus dem RTW deine verbrauchten Materialien ersetzen.


----------



## noocelo (30. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schwabe


----------



## Schwimmer (30. September 2018)

... und die beiden allerwichtigsten Begleiter, die immer dabei sein müssen, sind:


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2018)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Den Schwaben freut es sicherlich auch, dass die Jungs aus dem RTW deine verbrauchten Materialien ersetzen.







Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, freut sich das rote kreuz o.ä. über abgelaufene hilfsmittel. Die werden dann bei übungen und lehrgängen verwendet.




@Pumu90 
Zum Glück weißt du nicht, dass ich bei Verletzungen am liebsten Arnica Globuli verteile


----------



## sarah_k (3. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen. Habe genau das gemacht, aber als 2 Tageskurs beim DRK und der erste Spruch war, wenn wir uns beeilen, sind wir mit dem Stoff schneller durch und alle können früher heim.. Genau, das war meine Intention einen 1. Hilfe Kurs zu machen. Auf dem Niveau fand dann auch der Rest des Kurses statt. Dann vielleicht eher bei einem Outdooranbieter einen Kurs machen, der auch mehr auf die Verletzungen von Outdoorsportunfällen spezialisiert ist. Zumindest, wenn es um die 1. Hilfe bei unserem Lieblingssport geht.



Nach sowas habe ich auch gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Idee wo man sowas finden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. Oktober 2018)

https://dimb.de/ausbildung/basismodule/basis-outdoor-erste-hilfe


----------



## sarah_k (3. Oktober 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> https://dimb.de/ausbildung/basismodule/basis-outdoor-erste-hilfe


Den hatte ich auch gefunden. Allerdings will ich nicht Trainer werden und 195€ sprengen mein Budget*. *


----------



## DAKAY (3. Oktober 2018)

sarah_k schrieb:


> Nach sowas habe ich auch gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Idee wo man sowas finden kann?


Nicht bikespezifisch aber im Wald
2Tage 75€
https://survival-wildnisschule.de/wildnis-erste-hilfe/


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Oktober 2018)

Einfach mal bei den Ortsverbänden der Rettungsdienstorganisationen nachfragen. Es gibt ja nicht nur die Ritter vom roten Kreuz, sondern noch Johanniter, Malteser, ASB.... Die bieten alle Erste-Hilfe-Aus- und Fortbildungen an. Manche Landkreise und Städte betreiben auch eigene Rettungsdienstschulen, unabhängig von den Rettungsdienstorganisationen. Auch die bilden nicht nur zukünfige Rettungskräfte aus, sondern bieten auch Erste-Hilfe-Schulungen an.


----------



## DAKAY (17. Oktober 2018)

Evtl interessiert wen


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2018)

So es geht weiter, neueste Nachrichten.
Die Hundehalterin hat mich wegen Körperverletzung angezeigt  war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So es geht weiter, neueste Nachrichten.
> Die Hundehalterin hat mich wegen Körperverletzung angezeigt  war ja zu erwarten.



Nun, da kann man nur hoffen, dass am Ende Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand an der Sachen dran sind. Dann erkennt man ganz leicht, dass diese Anzeige wohl nur ein Witz sein kann. Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Oktober 2018)

was für eine Dreistigkeit


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2018)

Leute gibt's... das glaubt man nicht 
Möge die Gerechtigkeit siegen. Ich wünsch dir guten Nerven bei dem ganzen Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (17. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So es geht weiter, neueste Nachrichten.
> Die Hundehalterin hat mich wegen Körperverletzung angezeigt  war ja zu erwarten.


Was für eine Unverschämtheit  

Aber die Frau hat ja, wie du sagst, eine entsprechende Vorgeschichte. Da hast du gute Chancen.


----------



## lucie (17. Oktober 2018)

Spinnt die? 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass diese Farce bald ein Ende hat.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Oktober 2018)

... geht jamal garnicht - verkehrte Welt in D :brrr:


----------



## mw.dd (18. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> verkehrte Welt in D


Was hat das mit "D" zu tun? Etwas oder jemanden anzeigen darf erstmal jeder.


----------



## noocelo (18. Oktober 2018)

als mir mit der karre einer reinfuhr und ich die bullen rief, gab er eiskalt zu protokoll, dass ich ihm reingefahren sei und seine begleitung, die er während des wartens auf die polizei irgendwo auftrieb, bestätigte das.

(aufgefrischte) erkenntnis durch diese aktion: ja, es gibt arschlöcher.  abstand: beschde.


----------



## lucie (18. Oktober 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "D" zu tun? Etwas oder jemanden anzeigen darf erstmal jeder.



Mal die Entstehungsgeschichte lesen? Es sollte sicher nur Unverständnis darüber geäußert werden, dass die Hundedame ja wohl voll einen am Ponny hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> dass die Hundedame ja wohl voll einen am Ponny hat!


Das steht nach der Schilderung der TE außer Frage.
Nur: Was hat das mit "D" zu tun?


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2018)

kommt nach "A", "B" und "C"


----------



## noocelo (18. Oktober 2018)

jetzedle!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> .... ja, es gibt arschlöcher.  abstand: beschde.



Abstand isch super  nur wohnt die Vollpfostin in diesem Fall in der übernächsten Straße und der Tatort ist die Hausstrecke,1,5km weg  

Jetzt such ich mir nen Anwalt, dann gibts Akteneinsicht und ich erfahr, was ich ihr getan hab und ....


----------



## noocelo (18. Oktober 2018)

komplett abgefahrener alternativplan: schnappen, unter vier augen reden und bestenfalls sich das ganze leidige theater sparen.

denn selbst wenn das irgendwann durchgeturnt bis -gestanden ist und unabhängig vom ausgang: schlägts ja immer noch (beiden) regelmäßig aufs gemüt durch die gegebene nähe.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> komplett abgefahrener alternativplan: schnappen, unter vier augen reden und bestenfalls sich das ganze leidige theater sparen.
> 
> denn selbst wenn das irgendwann durchgeturnt bis -gestanden ist und unabhängig vom ausgang: schlägts ja immer noch (beiden) regelmäßig aufs gemüt durch die gegebene nähe.



Wenn "reden" was bringen würde bei solchen Menschen, dann würde Mausi jetzt keine Anzeige an der Backe haben. Außer du meinst das "Reden mit den Händen in Faustform", das würden die vermutlich besser verstehen. Das ist aber nun so gar nicht Mausis Art, was wiederum die Anzeige gegen sie in Frage stellt...


----------



## noocelo (18. Oktober 2018)

japp, deswegen _bestenfalls_. klar, kostet überwindung und der ausgang ist ungewiss. dafür (mini-)chance auf ruhe und frieden.
erleichtert im anschluss auch das mentale abstand nehmen; sprich kein andauerndes kopfgeficke

egal wie: viel kraft und erfolg!


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2018)

... soooo unrecht finde ich den Vorschlag jetzt nicht. Kostet halt Mut und Überwindung und Ausgang ist ungewiss. Allerdings hat Mausi ja zugelangt, die Beiden sind zu zweit und Mausi hat keine Zeugen, oder?

Und ja, ist schon blöd, wenn die mit ihrem Drecksbenehmen einfach so davonkommen würden....


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... soooo unrecht finde ich den Vorschlag jetzt nicht. Kostet halt Mut und Überwindung und Ausgang ist ungewiss. Allerdings hat Mausi ja zugelangt, die Beiden sind zu zweit und Mausi hat keine Zeugen, oder?
> 
> Und ja, ist schon blöd, wenn die mit ihrem Drecksbenehmen einfach so davonkommen würden....



nujo, der ältere Herr der sie wohl (um Hilfe schreien) gehört hat... dann sind die beiden ja anscheinend auch "bekannt"... Mausi war direkt danach bei der Polizei... und der Ohrfeige ging tätliche Bedrohung durch Schubsen und Zerren voran, also Notwehr...
Wenn wir hier noch einen Rechtsstaat haben, dann sollte die Sache eigentlich ziemlich klar sein. Trotzdem braucht so ein Affentheater kein Mensch. Wenn noocelos Vorschlag in Frage kommt, würde ich aber auf jeden Fall mindestens einen Zeugen (bestenfalls kräftig und männlich ) mitnehmen. Nicht, dass die gute Frau auf komische Ideen kommt, sei es tätlicher Art oder lügnerischer Art, ganz ohne scheint die ja nicht zu sein...


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2018)

@scylla hat aufgepasst 

Es schwillt noch die Idee mit einer Gruppe Nachbarn, ohne mich zu erkennen zu geben, bei der Furie vorzutanzen 
und ich geh jetzt doch nochmal mein Handy suchen  vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (19. Oktober 2018)




----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

Traue keinem Rechtsverdreher, am Ende steht dann wahrscheinlich Ausage gegen Aussage oder der Spieß wird einfach umgedreht.
Ist alles ziemlich blöd.
Eine Einigung wäre wahrscheinlich die klügere Variante, wenn auch die rational bekloppteste.

Schließlich weiß man nie, wie weit dann der "Kleinkrieg" seitens der Gegenpartei getrieben wird, wenn sie quasi "verknackt" werden würden. Hochgekochte Emotionen treiben gern unschöne Blüten...
Deeskalation bringt da oft mehr, auch wenn es einem total gegen den Strich geht. Beste Freunde werden sie wohl nie, aber es ließe sich im Anschluss daran vielleicht wieder ruhiger dort in der Ecke leben und fahren

Aber Mausi wird schon wissen, was für sie das Richtige sein wird.


----------



## ufp (19. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> nujo, der ältere Herr der sie wohl (um Hilfe schreien) gehört hat... dann sind die beiden ja anscheinend auch "bekannt"... Mausi war direkt danach bei der Polizei... und der Ohrfeige ging tätliche Bedrohung durch Schubsen und Zerren voran, also Notwehr...
> Wenn wir hier noch einen Rechtsstaat haben, dann sollte die Sache eigentlich ziemlich klar sein. Trotzdem braucht so ein Affentheater kein Mensch.


Juckts schon wieder in den Fingern? Läuft der Thread schon wieder, vermeintlich, aus dem Ruder ?
Ich sehe schon, bald sind (wieder) keine weiteren Antworten mehr möglich.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier noch einen Rechtsstaat haben, dann sollte die Sache eigentlich ziemlich klar sein.


1. Ja, haben wir.
2. Für uns ist die Sache klar. Aber versuche doch mal, Dich in die Lage des Richters zu versetzen der nach Aktenlage *objektiv *entscheiden soll.


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Juckts schon wieder in den Fingern? Läuft der Thread schon wieder, vermeintlich, aus dem Ruder ?
> Ich sehe schon, bald sind (wieder) keine weiteren Antworten mehr möglich.



herzliches Beileid


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Oktober 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 1. Ja, haben wir.
> 2. Für uns ist die Sache klar. Aber versuche doch mal, Dich in die Lage des Richters zu versetzen der nach Aktenlage *objektiv *entscheiden soll.


Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass ich zu Unrecht  angezeigt wurde, Aussage gegen Aussage stand, die Polizei aber eben entsprechend Vorgeschichten, etc. berücksichtigt hat. Entsprechend ist mir nichts passiert. Nur dass klar ist, dass es nicht zwingend heißt, dass man der Doofe ist, wenn man angezeigt wird.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla hat aufgepasst
> 
> Es schwillt noch die Idee mit einer Gruppe Nachbarn, ohne mich zu erkennen zu geben, bei der Furie vorzutanzen
> und ich geh jetzt doch nochmal mein Handy suchen  vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück.


Der sicherste weg zu einer deeskalation wäre ein satz von dir sinngemäß: "Ihre tollen hunde sind so ruhig und gelassen geblieben. Schade, dass sie das nicht auch konnten. Dann hätten wir den ärger jetzt nicht. Wie heißt übrigens der weiße, der hat mich am meisten beeindruckt."
Nur ein kleiner tipp aus 30 jahren hundehaltung und begegnungen mit anderen hundehaltern.


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass ich zu Unrecht  angezeigt wurde, Aussage gegen Aussage stand, die Polizei aber eben entsprechend Vorgeschichten, etc. berücksichtigt hat. Entsprechend ist mir nichts passiert. Nur dass klar ist, dass es nicht zwingend heißt, dass man der Doofe ist, wenn man angezeigt wird.



Wohnte der, der Dich angezeigt hat in Deiner direkten Wohnumgebung?


----------



## noocelo (19. Oktober 2018)

noch 1 kleine politisch-taktische anpassung:


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> "Ihre tollen hunde sind so ruhig und gelassen geblieben. Schade, dass sie wir das nicht auch konnten. Dann hätten wir den ärger jetzt nicht. Wie heißt übrigens der weiße, der hat mich am meisten beeindruckt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

cool


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2018)

Danke für eure Fallbehandlung 



noocelo schrieb:


> noch 1 kleine politisch-taktische anpassung:



_"wir"  - hab ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich kaum ein Wort rausbrachte etc.?

_
....aber egal, laut mehreren Aussagen von Nachbarn, ist die Furie schon öfters wegen Aggressivität aufgefallen.
... und das Handy hat die Furie mir entwendet und in den Wald geworfen ... unauffindbar
Schon allein deshalb bin ich von so einer Art Konfliktlösung, wie @Oldie-Paul vorschlägt, nicht besonders angetan



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der sicherste weg zu einer deeskalation wäre ein satz von dir sinngemäß: "Ihre tollen hunde sind so ruhig und gelassen geblieben. Schade, dass sie das nicht auch konnten. Dann hätten wir den ärger jetzt nicht. Wie heißt übrigens der weiße, der hat mich am meisten beeindruckt."
> Nur ein kleiner tipp aus 30 jahren hundehaltung und begegnungen mit anderen hundehaltern.



Irgendwann ist Schluß und dann geht es nicht mehr nur um mich, sondern darum, dass jemand anderem so etwas nicht auch noch passiert.

Aber was noch interessant ist, ist natürlich die Vorgeschichte  dazu wollte ich den zuständigen POK auch noch befragen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Wohnte der, der Dich angezeigt hat in Deiner direkten Wohnumgebung?


Vermieterin im Haus. Ich bin dann logisch weggezogen. Ist halt erstmal Scheiße, wenn man auf die Art plötzlich mit der Polizei zu tun bekommt, aber wie gesagt, kann von deren Seite auch vernünftig werden. 

Btw, ich wäre auch eher gegen Gespräch


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die Dame schon häufiger so brummig aufgetreten ist, sollte man es tatsächlich nicht so einfach durchgehen lassen. Sie wird es wahrscheinlich immer wieder so machen und dann damit ihr gesamtes Umfeld terrorisieren, wenn sie nicht mal einen vor den Bug geschossen bekommt.


----------



## LemSier (25. Oktober 2018)

Oh weh... da bin ich wohl völlig fahrlässig unterwegs... kein Erste-Hilfe-Set, keine Protektoren, manchmal vergesse ich sogar die Pumpe und mein Licht. Bescheid gesagt hab ich bisher auch noch niemanden, wo ich bin und wann zurück. Fahren tue ich alleine auch nur bekannte Wege, meine erste Nachtfahrt hatte ich mit zwei befreundeten MTB'lern.

Meinen ersten Sturz mit Bike hatte ich im Wald in der Nähe eines Parpklatzes, den zweiten erst neulich mitten in einem Ort auf einer Asphaltstrasse. Da war ich froh (weil diesmal blutende Wunden), dass meine Freundin um die Ecke wohnte.

Erste-Hilfe-Kit werd ich mir jetzt auch zulegen, bei Protektoren bin ich immer am überlegen. Fahre bisher Waldwege mit Schotter oder leichte Trails. Protektoren notwendig? Auch mein Sohn wird jetzt neu mit in den Wald kommen... was habt ihr an Schutz für eure MTB-Kids?

Angst hab ich im Wald allein schon oft...nicht wg Stürzen sondern wg der Menschen.

Lg
Lem


----------



## noocelo (25. Oktober 2018)

LemSier schrieb:


> Angst hab ich im Wald allein schon oft...nicht wg Stürzen sondern wg der Menschen.


ebenfalls wegen denen fühle ich mich im wald sicherer als in der stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemSier (25. Oktober 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> ebenfalls wegen denen fühle ich mich im wald sicherer als in der stadt.



Nee ich denk da halt an die Menschen, die einem böses wollen. Bin da aber auch berufsgeschädigt...arbeite in der Justiz. 

Was hab ich mich neulich bös erschreckt, als ein MTB'ler von hinten angesaust kam... krieg da immer leicht Panik allein im Wald.


----------



## noocelo (25. Oktober 2018)

LemSier schrieb:


> Nee ich denk da halt an die Menschen, die einem böses wollen.


die warten selten im wald auf zufällige opfer. 

weniger menschen, weniger gefahr. gar keine menschen, gar keine gefahr (außer der eigenen dummheit). und sichergehen, dass einem im schadensfall im urbanen getümmel jemand hilft, kann man ja auch nicht.


----------



## LemSier (25. Oktober 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> die warten selten im wald auf zufällige opfer.
> 
> weniger menschen, weniger gefahr. gar keine menschen, gar keine gefahr (außer der eigenen dummheit). und sichergehen, dass einem im schadensfall im urbanen getümmel jemand hilft, kann man ja auch nicht.



Nee, die warten nicht unbedingt auf zufällige Opfer aber manche verstecken sich ja auch im Wald. 

Hach, trotzdem... Wald ist einfach zu schön, als dass man dort nicht fährt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich fände es super, wenn solche "die verstecken sich im Wald" Aussagen nicht einfach so gestreut würden. Ja, es gibt beschissene Menschen, aber ich finde nicht, wie noocelo, dass man jetzt hinter jedem, der einem alleine begegnet einen potentiellen Angreifer erwarten sollte. Es ist verständlich, wenn schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wurden, aber ansonsten sind eher Normalos wie du unterwegs und du hast ja auch keine Angst vor dir.  Grad andere alleine fahrende Fahrer kann man btw auch gut in Bezug auf Trails, gemeinsame Abfahrt, etc anquatschen.


----------



## LemSier (26. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich fände es super, wenn solche "die verstecken sich im Wald" Aussagen nicht einfach so gestreut würden. Ja, es gibt beschissene Menschen, aber ich finde nicht, wie noocelo, dass man jetzt hinter jedem, der einem alleine begegnet einen potentiellen Angreifer erwarten sollte. Es ist verständlich, wenn schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wurden, aber ansonsten sind eher Normalos wie du unterwegs und du hast ja auch keine Angst vor dir.  Grad andere alleine fahrende Fahrer kann man btw auch gut in Bezug auf Trails, gemeinsame Abfahrt, etc anquatschen.



Ich streue das nicht einfach so. Es kommt sehr selten vor aber es kommt vor. Und meine Ängste werde ich ja wohl äussern dürfen. ;-) Ich sehe nicht hinter jedem einen potentiellen Angreifer aber in mir steckt nunmal ne Grundangst aber der versuche ich mich ja auch zu stellen und fahre ja trotzdem allein im Wald.


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Oktober 2018)

Nach Ende der Dämmerung, also wenn es richtig Dunkel ist, ist (fast) keiner mehr im Wald.

Unwohl fühle ich mich in der Innenstadt, da würde ich abends nicht mehr hingehen wollen, oder spät Abends in der S- oder Straßenbahn, da ist viel Gesocks unterwegs.


----------



## Wolfobert (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mal einen schönen Spruch gelesen:
"Wenn ein Wolf im Wald auf einen anderen Wolf trifft, denkt er: "Ah, noch ein Wolf".
Wenn ein Mensch im Wald auf einen anderen Menschen trifft, denkt er: "Hilfe, ein Mörder".

Aber zugegeben, auch wenn ich ein 1,85 cm großer Mann bin und Kampfsporterfahrung habe, habe ich im dämmrigen Wald immer Schiß, weiß auch nicht warum. Ich glaube, als Frau würde ich mir einen Hund zulegen.


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2018)

Die einzigen schlechten Erfahrungen mit zwielichtigen und/oder besoffenen Gestalten hab ich bisher in der Stadt oder bewohnten Gebieten gemacht. Im Wald noch nie irgendwas. Und dabei wohne ich schon ziemlich im Ballungsgebiet wo man auch Nachts im Wald nie ganz alleine ist. Im Wald fühle ich mich eigentlich total sicher, auch nachts, Schiss hab ich da höchstens vor Wildschweinen. Sobald ich in Wohngebiets-Nähe komme geb ich dagegen Nachts lieber Fersengeld und schau dass ich zügig durch bin und auch eher nur durch gut beleuchtete Straßen in "bürgerlichen" Wohngebieten fahre. 

Gutes Licht und vor allem eine Helmlampe hilft im Wald. Wenn's irgendwo unheimlich raschelt kann man mit der Helmlampe da einfach mal kurz hinleuchten... und sehen, dass es nur ein Eichhörnchen oder ein Reh ist


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Oktober 2018)

LemSier schrieb:


> meine Ängste werde ich ja wohl äussern dürfen. ;-) Ich sehe nicht hinter jedem einen potentiellen Angreifer aber in mir steckt nunmal ne Grundangst aber der versuche ich mich ja auch zu stellen und fahre ja trotzdem allein im Wald


Sorry, wenn das so rueberkam. ;-) Ich wollte lediglich ungern stehenlassen, dass hier pauschal Angst vor Leuten bestehen muesste, die sich im Wald verstecken. Hut ab, wenn du dir trotz dieser Grundangst den Wald nicht vermiesen laesst.
Mir ist auch durchaus bewusst, dass meine recht offene Einstellung darauf beruht, dass ich noch keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (im Gegenteil) und durchs sporadische Bikepacking halt auch mal im Wald uebernachte. Da wird vieles relativ.

Bezueglich deiner Frage wegen Protektoren: Klingt wenn nach leichten Tourenprotektoren, die du auch beim normalen Fahren abseits von Trails anlassen kannst.
Ich habe Fox Launch Knieschoner, die ich beim Hochtreten so gut wie nicht merke. Ellenbogenschoner brauchst du denke ich nicht, aber mach es so, wie du dich fuehlst.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Schiss hab ich da höchstens vor Wildschweinen.


Solange man sich nicht direkt in den Wurfkreis stolpert oder es sich um ein verletztes Tier (Grüße an all die kurzsichtigen Jäger) handelt, haben Wildschweine eigentlich keinerlei Interesse daran dir was an zu tuen.

Auch hier gilt, in der Stadt herrschen weitaus schlimmere Gefahren.
Es werden mehr Menschen bei Verkehrsunfällen verletzt als durch Wildangriffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Oktober 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Solange man sich nicht direkt in den Wurfkreis stolpert oder es sich um ein verletztes Tier (Grüße an all die kurzsichtigen Jäger) handelt, haben Wildschweine eigentlich keinerlei Interesse daran dir was an zu tuen.  ...


Interesse haben sie keins, aber wenn die rotte einen hang hinunterdonnert, in dessen mitte du auf dem weg daher kommst, braucht es schon viel gottvertrauen darauf zu bauen, dass sie dich wie die ihnen vertrauten bäume wahrnehmen und ausreichend ausweiche können. Zugegeben, die nachzüglersau hat kurz vor mir noch gewendet. Das unterstreicht deine aussage. Mein erlebnis im letzten jahr!


----------



## Wolfobert (27. Oktober 2018)

Um nochmal auf einen Teil der Eingangsfrage des TE einzugehen, bezüglich einer Alarmierung nach einem Sturz o.ä. .
Es gibt hier noch einen Thread, wo dieses Thema im Speziellen behandelt wurde:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/automatische-notfallmeldung-bei-einem-unfall.815584/page-5

Es werden diverse Notfall-Apps diskutiert, ich persönlich finde die vom User *nikolauzi* selbstgeschriebene und in dem Thread zum Download angebotene ( #87 )App perfekt und nutze sie regelmäßig. Das sie zudem, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Apps auch das Handy nicht ausspioniert (ich teste sowas mit einer Firewall) machts sie noch perfekter.


----------



## Mr-Green (28. Oktober 2018)

Gibts diese APP noch?Ist auch für Männer interessannt.
Meine Freundin fährt teilweise Abends allein nach Hause,da wäre das auch hilfreich,desweiteren sagt sie auch,in der Stadt fühlt sie sich nicht so wohl,allein durch den Wald ist dagegen nicht so beängstigend.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2018)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf einen Teil der Eingangsfrage des TE einzugehen, bezüglich einer Alarmierung nach einem Sturz o.ä. .
> Es gibt hier noch einen Thread, wo dieses Thema im Speziellen behandelt wurde:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/automatische-notfallmeldung-bei-einem-unfall.815584/page-5
> ...



Danke für Tipp


----------



## Wolfobert (28. Oktober 2018)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> Gibts diese APP noch?Ist auch für Männer interessant.
> ,...




Gestern gab es sie im verlinkten Thread unter #87 noch zum Download.
Ich bin auch ein Mann


----------

